# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  للمشاركة: غرائب الأسماء والألقاب للأعلام وصدور الإسلام

## رضا الحملاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إرتأيت أن أفتح موضوعاً للمشاركة في جمع الأسماء الغريبة للأعلام من علماء، ورواةٍ، ومؤلفين، وقادةٍ، وولاةٍ وخلفاء ...
جاءتني هذه الفكرة وأنا استفتح قراءة كتاب: "كتاب الأربعين حديثا للبكري: كتاب الأربعين حديثا, الأربعين من أربعين عن أربعين" ... ويبدأ هكذا: 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( أخبرنا الإمام العالم الشريف الحافظ الرحال، صدر الدين أبو علي الحسن بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد البكري التيمي بالقاهرة، قراءة عليه ...)

فهالني كثرة المحمدين وتتابعهم في النسب !!!

فمن وجد من الإخوة شيئاً فليتحفنا به ( إبتسامة )

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> فهالني كثرة المحمدين وتتابعهم في النسب !!!


 لا يهولنَّك ذلك يا أستاذ رضا.
إمامنا الكبير ابن الجزري اسمه / محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن علي بن يوسف.
وله من بين أبنائه:
أبو الفتح/ محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن علي.
وأبو الخير/ محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن علي.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً شيخنا المليجي ...

ومن غرائب الألقاب :
الشاعر ديك الجن 
وكراع النمل

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ومن غرائب النسب أيضاً : 
العلامة، حجة العرب، أبو اليمن زيد بن الحسن بن زيد بن الحسن بن زيد ابن الحسن بن سعيد بن عصمة بن حمير بن الحارث الأصغر الكندي، المقرئ بدمشق مراراً

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أبو عاصم النبيل

الإمام الحافظ شيخ المحدثين الأثبات ، أبو عاصم الشيباني
وأبو عاصم هو الضحاك بن مخلد النبيل، 
وروى أبو عبيد الآجري عن أبي داود قال : كان أبو عاصم يحفظ قدر ألف حديث من جيد حديثه ، وكان فيه مزاح ، 
ويقال : إنما قيل له : النبيل; لأن فيلا قدم البصرة ، فذهب الناس ينظرون إليه ، فقال له ابن جريج : ما لك لا تنظر ؟ قال : لا أجد منك عوضا ، قال : أنت نبيل . 
وبعضهم نقل أن أبا عاصم كان ضخم الأنف ، فتزوج امرأة ، فلما خلا بها ، دنا منها ليقبلها ، فقالت له : نح ركبتك عن وجهي ! ، قال : ليس ذا ركبة ، إنما هو أنف . [ ص: 483 ] 
نقل ذلك إسماعيل بن أحمد والي خراسان ، عن أبيه ، عن أبي عاصم . 
وقيل : لأنه كان يلبس الخز وجيد الثياب ، وكان إذا أقبل ، قال ابن جريج : جاء النبيل . 
وقيل : لأن شعبة حلف ألا يحدث أصحاب الحديث شهرا ، فقصده أبو عاصم ، فدخل مجلسه ، وقال : حدث وغلامي العطار حر لوجه الله كفارة عن يمينك ، فأعجبه ذلك .
http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/d..._no=60&ID=1513

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *قال الذهبي رحمه الله :**( تذكرة الحفاظ : 422/2 ) .*
> *أنبأنا أحمد بن سلامة عن عبد الغني الحافظ أنا السلفي أنا ثابت بن بندار أنا الحسين بن جعفر السلماسي أنا الوليد بن بكر الأندلسي نا منصور بن عبد الله الخالدي ـ قلت:و هو تالف ـ قال نا إبراهيم بن أحمد بن مسدد بن مسرهد بن مسربل بن مغربل بن مرعبل بن أرندل بن سرندل بن عرندل بن ماسك بن مستورد الأسدي حدثني أبي حدثني أبي مسدد أنا عيسى بن يونس عن هشام عن أبيه عن عائشة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كان يقبل الهدية ويكافئ عليها.اهـ
> ** منقول من برنامج المكتبة الشاملة ** !!!
> 
> *


مسدد بن مسرهد بن مسربل بن مغربل بن مرعبل بن أرندل بن سرندل بن عرندل بن ماسك بن مستورد الأسدي 
(ابتسامة)





> بارك الله فيكم..
>  قال الذَّهبي رحمه الله في السِّيَر: *« هذا سياقٌ عجيبٌ، منكرٌ في نسب مسدَّد، أظنُّه مفتعلًا، ومنصورٌ ليس بمعتمدٍ...*
> *وما زاد البخاري في تاريخه على ذكر مرعبل بعد ذكر جده مسربل، وكذا مسلم في الكنى. لكن قال: مغربل بدل مرعبل.*
> *وقال أبو نصر الكلاباذي في الارشاد له: مسدد بن مسرهد بن مغربل بن أرمك بن ماهك.*
> *وقال جعفر المستغفري: مسدد بن مسرهد بن شريك.*
> *وقال ابن ماكولا: قال الشريف النسابة: ابن مسرهد بن مسربل بن ماسك بن جرو بن يزيد بن شبيب بن الصلت بن أسد.*
> *قال مازحٌ: «لو كتب أمام نسبه «بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم» كان رقية للعقرب». انتهى كلامه.*


http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=49062

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الإمام ورش - عليه رحمة الله - 

شيخ الإقراء بالديار المصرية أبو سعيد ، وأبو عمرو ، عثمان بن سعيد بن عبد الله بن عمرو ، وقيل : اسم جده عدي بن غزوان القبطي الإفريقي مولى آل الزبير . 
قيل : ولد سنة عشر ومائة . 
جود ختمات على نافع ، ولقبه نافع بورش لشدة بياضه ، والورش لبن يصنع ، وقيل : لقبه بطائر اسمه ورشان ، ثم خفف ، فكان لا يكرهه ، ويقول : نافع أستاذي سماني به . [ ص: 296 ]

http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/d..._no=60&ID=1416

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

صالح بن محمد ابن أبي الأشرس *
صالح جزرة - عليه رحمة الله -


سير أعلام النبلاء	 » الطبقة السادسة عشرة	 » صالح بن محمد

...
وقال أبو حامد بن الشرقي : كان صالح بن محمد يقرأ على محمد بن يحيى في " الزهريات " ، فلما بلغ حديث عائشة : أنها كانت تسترقي من الخرزة . فقال : من الجزرة ، فلقب به . رواها الحاكم ، عن أبي زكريا العنبري ، عنه ، ثم قال أبو بكر الخطيب : هذا غلط ; لأنه لقب بجزرة في حداثته ، يعني قبل ارتحاله إلى محمد بن يحيى بزمان . 

قال : فأخبرنا الماليني ، حدثنا ابن عدي ، سمعت محمد بن أحمد بن سعدان ، سمعت صالح بن محمد يقول : قدم علينا بعض الشيوخ من الشام ، وكان عنده حريز بن عثمان ، فقرأت عليه : حدثكم حريز بن عثمان قال : كان لأبي أمامة خرزة يرقي بها المريض . فقلت : جزرة ، فلقبت جزرة . 

[ ص: 26 ] وقال أحمد بن سهل البخاري الفقيه : سمعت أبا علي وسئل : لم لقبت جزرة ؟ فقال : قدم عمر بن زرارة الحدثي بغداد ، فاجتمع عليه خلق ، فلما كان عند فراغ المجلس سئلت : من أين سمعت ؟ فقلت : من حديث الجزرة . فبقيت علي . 

وقال خلف بن محمد الخيام : حدثنا سهل بن شاذويه ، أنه سمع الأمير خالد بن أحمد يسأل أبا علي : لم لقبت جزرة ؟ قال : قدم علينا عمر بن زرارة ، فحدثهم بحديث عن عبد الله بن بسر : أنه كان له خرزة للمريض ، فجئت وقد تقدم هذا الحديث ، فرأيت في كتاب بعضهم ، وصحت بالشيخ : يا أبا حفص ، يا أبا حفص ، كيف حديث عبد الله بن بسر : أنه كانت له جزرة يداوي بها المرضى ، فصاح المحدثون المجان ، فبقي علي حتى الساعة . 

قلت : قد كان صالح صاحب دعابة ، ولا يغضب إذا واجهه أحد بهذا اللقب

----------


## ابن خميس الحجري

ومن غريب الأسماء اسم الشاعر " كشاجم"، وقيل سمي كذلك لأنه مجموع ما يلي: كاتب، وشاعر، وأديب، وجميل، ومغن. والله أعلم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> ومن غريب الأسماء اسم الشاعر " كشاجم"، وقيل سمي كذلك لأنه مجموع ما يلي: كاتب، وشاعر، وأديب، وجميل، ومغن. والله أعلم


بارك الله فيك ... 

(( وكشاجم هو أبو الفتح بن محمود بن شاهيك من شعراء القرن الرابع المعدودين في شعراء بلاط سيف الدولة ؛ و" كشاجم " لقب له منحوت من أوائل حروف مواهبه لأنه كان كاتباً شاعراً أديباً جميلاً مغنياً ؛ وقد أضاف لها في آخر عمره حرف الطاء تعبيراً عن طبخه أوطبه – على خلاف في الرواية - لكنها لم تشتهر عنه . 
و أسلوب النحت مشهور  قديم كما في " حنفش " حيث كان حنبلياً فحنفياً ثم شافعياً ؛ وكما في توقيع  للدكتور غازي القصيبي " أبو نفيس " منحوت من أوائل أسماء أولاده : نجاد وفارس ويارا وسهيل أصلحهم الله جميعاً ووالدهم " الكشاجمي "حقاً .))
http://www.saaid.net/arabic/ar88.htm

----------


## جمال الجزائري

> مسدد بن مسرهد بن مسربل بن مغربل بن مرعبل بن أرندل بن سرندل بن عرندل بن ماسك بن مستورد الأسدي 
> (ابتسامة)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=49062


هذا لا مثيل له (ابتسامة)

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> هذا لا مثيل له (ابتسامة)
> بارك الله فيكم


(ابتسامة) ... وفيك بارك الله شيخنا الفاضل جمال ...
أحبتي ... هاتوا ما عندكم ....

----------


## الطيب صياد

فكرة جميلة ، 
شكرا لك !
و مما حضرني الآن : اسم راوٍ قد حضر مجالسَ للإمام مالك بن أنس - رحمه الله - و هو رجل أندلسيٌّ كان صاحب السوق في قرطبة - ردَّها الله للإسلام - و كان شديدا على المحتالين و المراوغين لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية فكان يضرب على ذلك ضربا شديدا و سأل في ذلك مالكًا فأجابه قائلا : إن كان فعل ذلك في الله و غيرة على الدين فلا بأس .
إنه القِرْعَوْسُ بنُ العبَّاسِ القرطبيُّ،،
و حكايته تلك رواها قاسم بن أصبغ عن ابن وضاح عن محمد بن أيوب عنه - رحم الله الجميع - أخرجها أبو الوليد ابن الفرضي في تاريخ الأندلس .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> القِرْعَوْسُ بنُ العبَّاسِ القرطبيُّ،،


(ابتسامة)  بارك الله فيك أخي الطيب

----------


## الطيب صياد

> (ابتسامة)  بارك الله فيك أخي الطيب


 :Smile: 
و فيكم بارك الله

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

رغيف!
الإِمَامُ، الحَافِظُ، أَبُو بَكْرٍ أَحْمَدُ بنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ بنِ القَاسِمِ التَّمِيمِيُّ، البَصْرِيُّ الوَرَّاقُ، وَلَقَبَهُ رَغِيفٌ.  تُوُفِّيَ: سَنَةَ تِسْعٍ وَسِتِّينَ وَمائَتَيْنِ.
سير أعلام النبلاء: (13 / 179-180).

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبحان الله ... أضحك الله سنك يا شيخ عبد الله

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> مسدد بن مسرهد بن مسربل بن مغربل بن مرعبل بن أرندل بن سرندل بن عرندل بن ماسك بن مستورد الأسدي





> رغيف!
> .


سبحان الله !!!
يستحيل حفظ الأول وتكراره ..
والثاني ، غريب أن يسمى هكذا ...
غريبة جداااااااااا .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

مسدد بن مسرهد بن مسربل بن مغربل بن مرعبل بن أرندل بن سرندل بن عرندل بن ماسك بن مستورد الأسدي 
النسب بهذا الشكل في الحقيقة فيه كلام هنا :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=49062

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

كراع النمل

هو أبو الحسن علي بن الحسن بن الحسين الهُنَائِي الدوسي الملقب بـ "كراع النمل" اللُغَوِي النحوي ( ؟ -310هـ، ؟ - 922م)
 قيل سمي بكراع النّمل لدمامته، وقيل لقصره
قال حمد الجاسر : رغم أن جُـل مؤلفاته مفقودة إلا أن أمهات كتب اللغة تحوى منقولات كثيرة جداً منها.
له في اللغة والنحو عدّة كتب هي: الأوزان.المجراد.  المنجّد أو المنجّد في اللغة.المنضّد أو المنضّد في اللغة.المجرّد أو مجرّد الغريب، وهو اختصار للمنضد.المجهد، وهو اختصار للمجرد. المنتخب أو المنتخب من غريب كلام العرب.أمثلة الغريب أو أمثلة غريب اللغة أو أمثلة الغريب على أوزان الأفعال أورد فيه غريب اللغة. المصحف.المنظم. المنتظم. لهجة في اللغة.
 أنظر: كشف الظنون

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

غندر *

سير أعلام النبلاء	 » الطبقة التاسعة	 » غندر
محمد بن جعفر ، الحافظ ، المجود ، الثبت أبو عبد الله الهذلي ، [ ص: 99 ] مولاهم البصري الكرابيسي التاج ، أحد المتقنين . ولد سنة بضع عشرة ومائة .
 وابن جريج هو الذي سماه غندرا وذلك ; لأنه تعنت ابن جريج في الأخذ ، وشغب عليه أهل الحجاز ، فقال : ما أنت إلا غندر . 

----------

[ غندر ] 
غندر : غلام غندر : سمين غليظ . ويقال للغلام الناعم : غندر وغندر وغميدر . وغندر : اسم رجل . لسان العرب

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بندار 

محمد بن بشار بن عثمان بن داود بن كيسان ، الإمام الحافظ ، راوية الإسلام أبو بكر العبدي البصري بندار ، لقب بذلك ، لأنه كان بندار الحديث في عصره ببلده ، والبندار الحافظ . 
سير أعلام النبلاء

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

تذكرت ( الفرزدق ) الشاعر المعروف ، والفرزدق هو الرغيف ، وقيل فتات الخبز وقيل قطع العجين ... واحدته فرزدقة ... انظر لسان العرب .......
وأخيرا وجدت ما أشارك به  :Smile:

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> تذكرت ( الفرزدق ) الشاعر المعروف ، والفرزدق هو الرغيف ، وقيل فتات الخبز وقيل قطع العجين ... واحدته فرزدقة ... انظر لسان العرب .......
> وأخيرا وجدت ما أشارك به


جزاك الله خيراً ... ما شاء الله الخبز الشاعر  والرغيف الحافظ ... (ابتسامة) 
أنظري الفرزدق  - سير أعلام النبلاء:
شاعر عصره ، أبو فراس ، همام بن غالب بن صعصعة بن ناجية التميمي البصري . 
كان وجهه كالفرزدق وهي الطلمة الكبيرة 

-----------
[ فرزدق ] 

فرزدق : الفرزدق : الرغيف ، وقيل : فتات الخبز ، وقيل : قطع العجين ، واحدته فرزدقة ، وبه سمي الرجل الفرزدق شبه بالعجين الذي يسوى منه الرغيف ، واسمه همام ، وأصله بالفارسية برأزده ; قال الأموي : يقال للعجين الذي يقطع ويعمل بالزيت مشتق ، قال الفراء : واسم كل قطعة منه فرزدقة ، وجمعها فرزدق . ويقال للجردق العظيم الحروف : فرزدق . وقال الأصمعي : الفرزدق الفتوت الذي يفت من الخبز الذي تشربه النساء ، قال : وإذا جمعت قلت فرازق لأن الاسم إذا كان على خمسة أحرف كلها أصول ، حذفت آخر حرف منه في الجمع ، وكذلك في التصغير ، وإنما حذفت الدال من هذا الاسم لأنها من مخرج التاء ، والتاء من حروف الزيادات ، فكانت بالحذف أولى ، والقياس فرازد ، وكذلك التصغير فريزق وفريزد ، وإن شئت عوضت في الجمع والتصغير ، فإن كان في الاسم الذي على خمسة أحرف حرف واحد زائد ، كان بالحذف أولى ، مثال مدحرج وجحنفل قلت دحيرج وجحيفل ، والجمع دحارج وجحافل ، وإن شئت عوضت في الجمع والتصغير . 
لسان العرب

----------


## القارئ المليجي

سبحان الله.
لماذا جئتم على ذكر الفرزدق؟!
قيل:
بقي الفرزدق زمانًا لا يُولَد له ولد.
حتَّى عيَّرتْه امرأتُه النوار بذلك فقال:
وقالَتْ أُراهُ واحدًا لا أَخَا لَهُ * * يُؤمِّلُهُ في الوارثين الأَباعدُ
لَعَلَّك يوْمًا أَنْ تَرَيْني كأَنَّما * * بَنيَّ حَوَالَىَّ الأُسُودُ الحَوَاردُ
فإِنَّ تَميمًا قَبْلَ أَن يَلِدَ الحَصَى * * أَقام زَمانًا وهْوَ في الناس واحدُ
ثمَّ وُلِد له بعد ذلك عدَّة أولاد، وهم: لبَطة وسبَطة وخبَطة وركضة وزمْعة، وكلُّهم من النوار، 
[وقيل: إن زمعة من غيرها]
وليْس لواحدٍ من ولده عقِب إلاَّ من النساء.
وقال ابنُ خالويه: ومن أولاد الفرزْدق: كلطة وجلطة، والله أعلم.
وكان للفرزدق أخ أسنُّ منه يقال له: الأخطل ... ابنه محمد بن الأخطل، مات بالشام ورثاه الفرزدق.
وللفرزدق أختٌ تسمى جِعْثِن [امرأة صِدْق]، ولها عند الرواة قصَّة.
وقيل: من غلمان الفرزدق: زنعوطة ووقاع.
والعُهدة على الرواة  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أضحك الله سنك شيخنا الحبيب المليجي ... (ابتسامة)

والفرزدق في الرواية :
أرسل عن علي ، ويروي عن أبي هريرة ، والحسين ، وابن عمر ، وأبي سعيد ، وطائفة . 
وعنه : الكميت ، ومروان الأصفر ، وخالد الحذاء ، وأشعث الحمراني ، والصعق بن ثابت ، وابنه لبطة ، وحفيده أعين بن لبطة . 
سير أعلام النبلاء

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

عبد الله ذو البجادين ررر

((وقال محمد بن إسحاق : حدثني محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي ، قال : كان عبد الله ذو البجادين من مزينة . وكان يتيما في حجر عمه ، وكان يحسن إليه . فلما بلغه أنه قد أسلم ، قال : لئن فعلت لأنزعن منك جميع ما أعطيتك . قال : فإني مسلم . فنزع كل شيء أعطاه ، حتى جرده ثوبه ، فأتى أمه ، فقطعت بجادا لها باثنين ، فاتزر نصفا وارتدى نصفا ، ولزم باب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وكان يرفع صوته بالقرآن والذكر . وتوفي في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . )) سير أعلام النبلاء	 » السيرة النبوية	 » أمر الهجرة والعهد المدني	 » السنة التاسعة

((وذكر عبد الله ذا البجادين في أهل الصفة ، حكاه عن علي بن المديني . تقدم ذكرنا له في جملة المهاجرين السابقين . وسمي ذا البجادين ; لأن عمه كان يلي عليه وهو في حجره بكرمه ، فلما أسلم نزع منه كل ما كان عليه فأبى إلا الإسلام ، فأعطته أمه بجادا من شعر فشقه باثنتين فاتزر بأحدهما وارتدى بالآخر ، ثم دخل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له : ما اسمك؟ قال : عبد العزى ، قال : بل أنت عبد الله ذو البجادين . ومات في غزوة تبوك ، ونزل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبره ودفنه بيده . ))  حلية الأولياء وطبقات الأصفياء	 » ذكر أهل الصفة

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ابن خَلِّكان

في كتاب أنس النفوس لأبي بكر سرطني ، ابن خلكان بفتخ الخاء، وكسر اللام، لما حكى أن أباه كان إذا تكلم يقول في آخر كلامه كان فاعتُرض عليه، وقيل له: خلّ كانْ، ، يعني أترك لفظة كان، وتكلم فسمي بخلكان، ومن قال أنه بكسر الخاء فقد وهم.

منقول

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

نُعَيْمِ الْمُجْمِر

نعيم بن عبد الله الْمُجْمِر
[ ص: 227 ] نعيم بن عبد الله ( ع ) 
المجمر المدني الفقيه ، مولى آل عمر بن الخطاب ، كان يبخر مسجد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم . جالس أبا هريرة مدة ، وسمع أيضا من ابن عمر ، وجابر ، وجماعة ، وكان من بقايا العلماء . وثقه أبو حاتم وغيره . 
حدث عنه العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، وسعيد بن أبي هلال ، ومالك بن أنس ، وفليح بن سليمان ، وهشام بن سعد ، ومسلم بن خالد ، وآخرون . 
روى سعيد بن أبي مريم ، عن مالك سمع نعيما المجمر يقول : جالست أبا هريرة عشرين سنة . قلت : عاش إلى قريب سنة عشرين ومائة . 
 سير أعلام النبلاء	 » الطبقة الثالثة	 » نعيم بن عبد الله

----------


## أبو يوسف العتيبي

قال ابن حجر في الدرر الكامنة :

- أيمن أبو البركات بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد أربعة عشر آباء في نسق لم يوجد نظير ذلك إن كان ثابتا - كان تونسيا قدم القاهرة وكان كثير الهجاء والوقيعة ثم قدم المدينة النبوية فجاور بها وتاب....

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبحان الله ... الله أكبر!!!
"هذي أمهم " كما نقول في الجزائر 
جزاك الله خيراً آخي أبا يوسف ...

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

فستقة

محمد بن علي المديني فستقة ... من رواة الحديث ويوجد في أسانيد للطبراني

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أبو الطيب المتنبي

قال الذهبي -رحمه الله- في السير: 
 ( قال التنوخي : خرج المتنبي إلى بني كلب ، وأقام فيهم ، وزعم أنه علوي ، ثم تنبأ ، فافتضح وحبس دهرا ، وأشرف على القتل ، ثم تاب . 
وقيل : تنبأ ببادية السماوة ، فأسره لؤلؤ أمير حمص بعد أن حارب . )سير أعلام النبلاء


قال ابن كثير -رحمه الله- :
( كان بعد ذلك إذا ذكر بهذا يجحده إن أمكنه جحده وإلا اعتذر منه واستحيا ، وقد اشتهر بلفظة تدل على كذبه فيما كان ادعاه من الإفك والبهتان ، وهي لفظة " المتنبي " الدالة على الكذب ، ولله الحمد والمنة . ) البداية والنهاية

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

شعلة 

الإمام المجود الذكي أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن حسين الموصلي الحنبلي المقرئ شعلة ، ناظم " الشمعة في السبعة " وشارح " الشاطبية " وأشياء . 
سير أعلام النبلاء	 » الطبقة الخامسة والثلاثون
http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/d..._no=60&ID=6016

----------


## القارئ المليجي

في المرفق ملف به طائفة من غرائب الأسماء ... منقول.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً شيخنا المليجي

----------


## أبو محمد البيضاني

* وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
موضوع طريف جزاك الله خيراً أخانا الكريم رضا الحملاوي على إتحافنا به وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى .. 
وبارك الله بالإخوة المشاركين جميعاً* 
* وأحب أن اشارككم مجلسكم بهذه الاسماء ..* 
* أولها مشهور وهو أبو صفرة والد المهلب واسمه : ظالم بن سارق بن صبح الكندي !*
* ومنها ما ذكره الذهبي في الميزان (2/185) في ترجمة سلم بن عبد الله : حاتم بن نصر بأشروسنة وكذا هو في المجروحين لابن حبان  بالفصل بأشر وسنة ، وفي لسان الميزان (3/77) بالمعجمة باستروشنة* 
* ومنها اسم لم أقف عليه في غير لسان الميزان (6/386)وهو : يفودان بن يفذيدويه الهروي* 
*وفقكم الله *

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

(ابتسامة) 
  جزاك الله خيراً  أخي أبا محمد البيضاني وشكر الله لك مرورك وثناءك ....
في الحقيقة تعجبت من ظالمٍ بن سارقٍ كيف أنجب المهلب وبني المهلب القادة الأعلام النجباء !
فسبحان مصرف الأقدار

----------


## أبو محمد البيضاني

*أسعدك الله وزادك سروراً وحبوراً* 

*سرتني ابتسامتك فأحببت أن أوسعها قليلاً بهذه الطرفة والتي لا تخرج عن موضوع الباب إلا أنها في الغرائب المعاصرة وقد وصلتْ إليَّ من أكثر من طريق يستأنس بها غير أني أخشى أن تكون من الطرائف المختلقة لولا أن العهدة على الناقل فالله تعالى أعلم* 

*يحكى أن رجلاً من أهل الجزيرة - ولم تُحدد بلده - يدعى ( خَلَف مُنَزَّل العتيبي ) جاء إلى طبيب مصري ، والمصريون لا يخلو حديثهم وتعليقهم من دعابة حتى في أحلك مواقف الغضب* 

*فلما دخل صاحبنا عليه وإذ بالمصري يقرأ الاسم على سجيته بغير اعتبار للشكل على لهجة أهل المنطقة فيقول معلقاً بنبرة مقتضبة ووجه عابس متجهم قد خلط إنكاراً باستفهام :*  
*(خلف منزل العتيبي ؟! .. ذه عنوان يا بني .. ، أنت اسمك أيه ؟ )*  
*...........*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أسعد الله أيامك وأوقاتك كلها ... وأدام عليك المسرات أخي أبا محمد جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الإمام ابن دقيقِ العيد

اسمه ولقبه

يسمى ابن دقيق العيد بمحمد بن عبد الله بن وهب، إلا أن اللقب الذي غلب عليه هو ابن دقيق العيد، وهو لقب جده الأعلى الذي كان ذا صيت بعيد، ومكانة مرموقة بين أهل الصعيد، وقد لقب كذلك لأن هذا الجد كان يضع على رأسه يوم العيد طيلساناً أبيضاً شديد البياض، فشبهه العامة من أبناء الصعيد لبياضه الشديد هذا بدقيق العيد .
استفدته من مسألةٍ كلفني بها أخونا الشيخ أبو الهمام البرقاوي وفقه الله

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

المقرئ رشـا بن نظيف: وهو رشـا بن نظيف بن ما شـاء الله  أبو الحسن الدمشقي (370-  444هـ/ 980- 1052م) مقرئ، من العلماء، أصله من المعرة معرة النعمان، تعلم في مصر وسوريا  والعراق، وعاش في دمشق,ترجمه ابن الجزري في غاية النهاية 1/258 برقم 1271 وانظر: الزركلي: الأعلام 3/21.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> رشـا بن نظيف بن ما شـاء الله


جميل ! (ابتسامة) 
كأنني طربت لاسمه (ابتسامة) 
بارك الله فيك يا أخي أبا وائل

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> جميل ! (ابتسامة) 
> كأنني طربت لاسمه (ابتسامة) 
> بارك الله فيك يا أخي أبا وائل


وفيكم بارك الله أخي الحبيب رضا وللتنبيه فبعضهم يكتبه بهمزة آخره ولعل الصواب بالألف مثل رضـا وكذلك هو في طبقات القراء لابن الجزري والله أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ويبدو أن "ما شاء الله" ممَّا تكرَّر في أسماء القرَّاء، فمنهم أيضًا: عتيق بن ما شاء الله.
وقد كنتُ ذكرتُه هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...02&postcount=5

ولا يسعنا حين نقرأ ترجمة هؤلاء القرَّاء إلا أن نقول: ما شاء الله ...

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> ولا يسعنا حين نقرأ ترجمة هؤلاء القرَّاء إلا أن نقول: ما شاء الله ...


ما شاء الله (ابتسامة) ...
 صحيح شيخنا المليجي بارك الله فيكم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> وعرف محي الدين محمد بن سليمان شيخ السيوطي بـ (الكافيجي) لكثرة اشتغاله بالكافية في النحو لابن الحاجب
> وعرف البدر الزركشي بالمنهاجي لحفظه وكثرة اشتغاله بمنهاج النووي الفقهي
> وعرف الجمال الأشموني بالوجيزي لحفظه وكثرة اشتغاله بالوجيز للغزالي
> وغير ذلك تجده مفرقا في كتب التواريخ والتراجم


وفق الله شيخنا أمجد الفلسطيني

----------


## القارئ المليجي

من رواة السنن .... [روى عنه أصحاب السنن الأربعة]:
عبد الله بن إسحاق الجوهري، أبو محمد البصري، مستملي أبي عاصم النبيل، لقبه بدعة.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> من رواة السنن .... [روى عنه أصحاب السنن الأربعة]:
> عبد الله بن إسحاق الجوهري، أبو محمد البصري، مستملي أبي عاصم النبيل، لقبه بدعة.


سبحان الله !!! (ابتسامة) 

شكر الله لك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

رحلة مع ألقاب المحدثين و الرواة

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=233800

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

هذا وجدته في ملفات أبي عبد الرحمن رحمه الله.


معجم البلدان ج2/ص459
دَلاص بفتح أوله وآخره صاد مهملة كورة بصعيد مصر على غربي النيل أخذت من البر تشتمل على قرى وولاية واسعة ودلاص مدينتها معدودة في كورة البهنسا منها أبو القاسم حسان بن غالب بن نجيح الدلاصي يروي عن مالك بن أنس والليث بن سعد وكان ثقة توفي بدلاص سنة 223
الأنساب ج2/ص519
الدِلاصي 
بكسر الدال المهملة وبعدها اللام أالف وفي آخرها الصاد المهملة هذه النسبة إلى دلاص وهي قرية من سواد صعيد مصر منها أبو القاسم حسان بن غالب بن نجيح الدلاصي مولى أيمن بن مرسوع الرعيني يروي عن مالك بن أنس وعبد الله بن سويد بن حيان والليث بن سعد وعبد الله بن لهيعة المصريين وغيرهم وكان ثقة توفي بدلاص في رجب سنة ثلاث وعشرين ومائتين 
اللباب في تهذيب الأنساب ج1/ص521
الدِلاصي بكسر الدال المهملة وبعدها لام ألف وفي آخرها صاد مهملة - هذه النسبة إلى دلاص وهي قرية من صعيد مصر منها أبو القاسم حسان بن غالب بن نجيح الدلاصي يروي عن مالك بن أنس والليث بن سعد وكان ثقة توفي بدلاص سنة ثلاث وعشرين ومائتين م .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله والشيخ أبا عبد الرحمن خيراً ...
لا نزال ننتفع به !!!
رحمه الله رحمةً واسعةً ... وجزاه الله عنا خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> ومن الشروح المنظومة :
> 1_ شرح محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد الغزي , سماه ( البهجة الوفية بحجة الخلاصة الألفية ) في عشرة آلاف بيت (كل بيت بعشر أبيات بشواهد وخلافات وأمثلة ) وهي مخطوطة , ويأتي في ضمن كلام ابن مالك .


من تلخيص محاضرة ( ألفية ابن مالك ( منهجها وأبرز شروحها ) لأخينا الفاضل أبي الهمام البرقاوي - وفقه الله -  
وهي في موقع صيد الفوائد

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*سفينة*  ررر
مولى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أبو عبد الرحمن . 

كان عبدا لأم سلمة ، فأعتقته ، وشرطت عليه خدمة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما عاش . 
[ ص: 173 ] روي له في " مسند بقي " أربعة عشر حديثا . وحديثه مخرج في الكتب ، سوى صحيح البخاري . 
حدث عنه : ابناه عمر وعبد الرحمن ، والحسن البصري ، وسعيد بن جمهان ، ومحمد بن المنكدر ، وأبو ريحانة عبد الله بن مطر ، وسالم بن عبد الله ، وصالح أبو الخليل ، وغيرهم . 
وسفينة لقب له ، واسمه مهران ، وقيل : رومان ، وقيل : قيس . 
قيل : إنه حمل مرة متاع الرفاق ، فقال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ما أنت إلا سفينة . فلزمه ذلك . 
وروى أسامة بن زيد ، عن محمد بن المنكدر ، عن سفينة : أنه ركب البحر ، فانكسر بهم المركب ، فألقاه البحر إلى الساحل ، فصادف الأسد ، فقال : أيها الأسد ! أنا سفينة مولى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فدله الأسد على الطريق . قال : ثم همهم ، فظننت أنه يعني السلام . 
توفي بعد سنة سبعين .
الكتب » سير أعلام النبلاء	 » الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم	 » سفينة
http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/d...k_no=60&ID=256

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مُرَّة الطَّيِّب*

ويقال له أيضا : مرة الخير لعبادته وخيره وعلمه ، وهو مرة بن شراحيل الهمداني الكوفي ، مخضرم كبير الشأن . 
[ ص: 75 ] حدث عن أبي بكر الصديق وعمر ، وأبي ذر ، وابن مسعود ، وأبي موسى الأشعري ، وجماعة . 
حدث عنه أسلم الكوفي ، وزبيد اليامي ، وحصين بن عبد الرحمن ، وعطاء بن السائب ، وإسماعيل بن أبي خالد ، وآخرون . 
وثقه يحيى بن معين . وبلغنا عنه أنه سجد لله حتى أكل التراب جبهته . 
سفيان بن عيينة : سمعت عطاء بن السائب يقول : رأيت مصلى مرة الهمداني مثل مبرك البعير . ونقل عطاء أو غيره أن مرة كان يصلي في اليوم والليلة ست مائة . 
قلت ( الذهبي ) : ما كان هذا الولي يكاد يتفرغ لنشر العلم ، ولهذا لم تكثر روايته ، وهل يراد من العلم إلا ثمرته . مات سنة نيف وثمانين . رحمه الله بالكوفة
الكتب » سير أعلام النبلاء	 » وممن أدرك زمان النبوة	 » مرة الطيب
http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/d...k_no=60&ID=398

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ومن غرائب الأسماء في القراء:
عبد الله السبعة الخوارزمي..
يُعرف بعبد الله السبعة؛ لأنّه كان يستحضر القراءات السَّبع.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً ونفعنا بك شيخنا المليجي

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

للمشاركة ...

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لوين 
*
**الحافظ الصدوق الإمام شيخ الثغر ، أبو جعفر محمد بن سليمان بن حبيب الأسدي البغدادي ، نزيل المصيصة .

**...


قال محمد بن القاسم الأزدي : قال لوين : لقبتني أمي لوينا ، وقد رضيت . 

وقال الخطيب وغيره : كان يبيع الدواب ، فيقول : هذا الفرس له لوين ، فلقب بذلك .* *

*سير أعلام النبلاء*»* الطبقة الثانية عشرة*»* لوين

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الكَوْسَجُ 

الإمام الفقيه الحافظ الحجة أبو يعقوب ، إسحاق بن منصور بن بَهْرام المَرْوَزِي ، نزيل نيسابور .* http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/showalam.php?id=2068

لقب لإسحاق بن منصور -وغيره- تلميذ للإمام أحمد وراوي مسائله ، ومعنى الكوسج : الذي لا لحية له .... !
من تغريدةٍ لمحمد بن صالح الشيبان في "تويتر"

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

(ملك العلماء) 


هو أبو بكر بن مسعود بن أحمد الحنفي صاحب كتاب بدائع الصنائع ت587 [الفوائد البهية]
أفادها الشيخ علي العمران حفظه الله

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

- صاحب التوابيت . هو: أشعث بن سوّار الكندي الكوفي ، ضعيف. ترجمته في التاريخ الكبير (1/ 430)، الجرح والتعديل (2/ 271)، سير أعلام النبلاء (6/ 275-277).

- كامْجَر ، أو: كامَجْر ، لقب جد إسحاق المروزي ، اللباب لابن الأثير (3/ 78)، تقريب التقريب (338).

- رقبة بن مَصْقلة.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً يا شيخ عبد الله ..
---------------------

( قطرب )

هو أبو علي محمد بن المستنير بن أحمد البصري، أحد من اختلف إلى سيبويه وتعلم منه، وكان يدلج إليه، وإذا خرج رآه على بابه غدوة وعشية، فقال له: ماأنت إلا قطرب ليل! فلقب به. واشتهر بـمثلثات قطرب
توفي قطرب ببغداد سنة 206 هـ

القطرب : دويبة كانت في الجاهلية يزعمون أنها ليس لها قرار البتة ، وقيل : لا تستريح نهارها سعيا 

قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَد بْن حَنْبَلٍ : حُكِيَ لِي عَنِ ابْنِ عُيَيْنَةَ ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " الْقُطْرُبُ الَّذِي يَجْلِسُ هَهُنَا سَاعَةً ، وَهَهُنَا سَاعَةً " .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

كنتُ ذكرتُ في مشاركتي السابقة: عبد الله السبعة الخوارزمي، وأردتُ أن أُتبعه برجُلين كلٌّ منهما يُعرف بالعشرة:
قال ابن الجزري في الغاية:
= أحمد بن محمود الشيرازي أبو محمد المنعوت بالفخر، المعروف بالعشرة مقرئ ناقل، قرأ على أصحاب الداعي وأظنه تلا على العز الفاروثي، وأقرأ بالعشرة مدة بشيراز حتى صار يعرف بها، مات في الثامن عشر من ذي القعدة سنة اثنتين وثلاثين وسبعمائة بشيراز وقبره مشهور.
= علي بن محمد بن علي الخوارزمي المنعوت بالبهاء، المعروف بالعشرة لأنه كان يقرئ بها، أستاذ متصدر سكن شيراز وكان بالجامع العتيق، تلا بالعشْر على الشيخ علي الديواني فيما أحسب، وقرأ عليه بها جماعة، ومات في سابع عشر من صفر سنة تسع وخمسين وسبعمائة.
[الثاني منهما ذكره أستاذنا محمد رجب الخولي في تلاميذ الديواني، في مقدمة تحقيقه لـ روضة التقرير].

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً شيخنا المليجي

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

مشاركات أخرى جزى الله أختنا خيراً :




> أبو الرجال: هو محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن حارثة بن النعمان الأنصاري، من بني مالك بن النجار وأمه عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن بن سعد بن زرارة يكنى أبا عبد الرحمن، وأيضا قيل له: أبو الرجال وغلب عليه ذلك لولده وكانوا عشرة رجالا ذكورا فكنى أبا الرجال لذلك، روى له البخارى ومسلم.
> 
> سفينة: مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يكنى أبا عبد الرحمن واسمه مهران.


...




> أبو تراب: هو علي بن أبي طالب أمير المؤمنين رضي الله عنه، وقال سهل بن سعد الساعدي: ما كان لعلى اسم أحب إليه من أبي تراب وإن كان ليفرح إذا دعي به.
> 
> 
> الأحنف بن قيس: اسمه صخر، وقيل: الضحاك أبو بحر السعدي التميمة، أدرك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ودعا له ولم يره. حدث عن أبي ذر، وابن مسعود، وأبي بكرة. روى عنه الحسن وأبو العلى بن الشخير.
> 
> الأعرج: عبد الرحمن بن هرمز يكنى أبا داود الهاشمي، مولى ربيعة بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب.
> 
> الباقر: هو أبو جعفر محمد بن علي بن الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب.

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

موضوع رائع بالفعل تابعوا بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

* أم المساكين - رضي الله عنها -:*

زينب أم المؤمنين بنت خزيمة بن الحارث بن عبد الله الهلالية. 
فتدعى أيضا: أم المساكين لكثرة معروفها أيضا. 
قتل زوجها عبد الله بن جحش يوم أحد، فتزوجها رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ; ولكن لم تمكث عنده إلا شهرين ، أو أكثر ، وتوفيت -رضي الله عنها. 
وقيل: كانت أولا عند الطفيل بن الحارث. وما روت شيئا. 
وقال النسابة علي بن عبد العزيز الجرجاني : كانت عند الطفيل ، ثم خلف عليها أخوه الشهيد : عبيدة بن الحارث المطلبي . 
وهي أخت أم المؤمنين ميمونة لأمها

http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/s....php?ids=10771

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

قالون  عيسى بن مينا 

مقرئ المدينة وتلميذ نافع ، هو الإمام المجود النحوي أبو موسى عيسى بن مينا ، مولى بني زريق . يقال : كان ربيب نافع ، فلقبه بقالون لجودة قراءته . روى عن شيخه ، وعن محمد بن جعفر بن أبي كثير ، وابن أبي الزناد . 
وعنه : أبو زرعة ، وابن ديزيل ، وإسماعيل القاضي ، وأحمد بن صالح ، وأبو نشيط ، وموسى بن إسحاق ، وخلق . 
وتلا عليه ابنه أحمد ، والحلواني ، وأبو نشيط ، وعدة . 
قال علي بن الحسن الهسنجاني " كان شديد الصمم ، فكان ينظر إلى شفتي القارئ ويرد " . 


 - مات سنة عشرين ومائتين عن نيِّف وثمانين سنة.
http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/showalam.php?id=1622

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

هذه بعض الألقاب المعروفة عند البعض ولا يعرفها البعض 

الدارقطني
 
الإمام الحافظ المجود , شيخ الإسلام , علم الجهابذة أبو الحسن , علي بن عمر بن أحمد بن مهدي بن مسعود بن النعمان بن دينار بن عبد الله البغدادي المقرئ المحدث , من أهل محلة دار القطن ببغداد .



*ولد سنة ست وثلاث مائة هو أخبر بذلك .
*

http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/s....php?ids=14269
______________________________  __________________________

الدولابي 



الإمام الحافظ البارع أبو بشر ، محمد بن أحمد بن حماد بن سعيد بن مسلم الأنصاري الدولابي الرازي الوراق . 


سمعه الحسن بن رشيق يقول : ولدت في سنة أربع وعشرين ومائتين 

*قال السمعاني :فتح دال الدولابي أصح ، ودولاب : من قرى الري . 
*http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/d..._no=60&ID=2767*

*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لماذا أطلق على ابن خزيمة إمام الأئمة
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=273319

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

من قال بيتا من الشعر فسمي به
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=202890

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سليمان بن محمد بن أحمد النحوي البغدادي المعروف بالحامض ت 305 ه، أوصى بكتبه لأبي فاتك المقتدري قال ابنُ خلكان: (ولمَّا احتضر أوصى بكتبه لأبي فاتك المقتدري)


انظر وفيات الأعيان لابن خلكان 2/ 406 ط دار صادر) وقال ابن خلكان: وإنما قيل له الحامض لأنه كانت له أخلاق شرسة.


اتحافُ الأدنى والأقصى بذكر بعض منْ بكتبهِ وصَّى
من مقالٍ ل : نواف بن محمد بن عبدالله آل رشيد
في جريدة الرياض ... الجمعه 16 ربيع الأول 1430هـ - 13 مارس2009م - العدد 14872

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*لطيفة في ابن الوقت وأبي الوقت*



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اهتدى بهداه، أمّا بعد:
> سُئل الشِّبْلِيُّ: لِمَ سُمِّيَ الصُّوفيُّ ابنَ الوقت؟ فقال: لأنّه لا يأسفُ على الفائت، ولا ينتظر الوارد. (ذكره البهاء العاملي في الكشكول: ص94 - 95). وذكر شاه وليُّ بن محمّد (تـ: ليلة سبع وعشرين من شهر شعبان 1013) في "بكر الوقت في معرفة سلوك ابن الوقت وأبي الوقت (ق5) " أنَّ الصوفيَّ ابن الوقت في البداية، وأبو الوقت في النهاية. ولعلّ أشهر من يكنى بأبي الوقت، عبد الأوّل بن عيسى بن شعيب بن إبراهيم بن إسحاق، السِّجْزِيّ (الأصل) الهَرَوي (المولد والمنشأ) الصُّوفيّ (من مشايخ الصوفيّة / كان شيخا صالحا على سمت السلف كثير الذِّكر والتعبُّد..) (458 – 553 هـ). انتهى إليه إسناد صحيح البخاري، وحدَّث به عن الداوُدي (أبي الحسن جمال الإسلام عبد الرحمن بن محمد، وجه مشايخ خُرَاسَان فضلا عن ناحيته، يُنسَب إلى جده الأعلى داود بن أحمد تـ: 467) وكان عمر أبي الوقت إذْ ذاك تسع سنوات، وسمع منه الصحيح سنة 465 وهو في السابعة من عمره. راجع: السمعاني في الأنساب والتقييد لابن نقطة والسير للذهبي)، وهو آخر من روى في الدُّنيا عنه (ابن خَلِّكان: وفيّات، واللباب: ابن الأثير). قال أبو سعد السمعاني: (سمعتُ أنّ والده سمّاه مُحمَّدًا، فسمّاه الإمام عبد اللَّه الأنصاري: عبد الأوّل، وكنَّاه بأبي الوقت، وقال: الصُّوفيّ ابن وقته). (التقييد لابن نقطة 2: 164 هنديّة، وفيه: "قال الصولي: ابن وقته ..".اهـ. وفي ذيل تاريخ بغداد لابن النجّار نقلا عن المستفاد (ص151): "وكنّاه بأبي الوقت، وقال ابن الصوفي ابن وقته: سألته عن..".اهـ. كذا! والصواب في الموضعين: "قال: الصوفيُّ ابن وقته"، وعلى الصواب في تاريخ الإسلام (12/66) عوّاد). 
> قال ابن الجوزي في المنتظم -وعنه الذهبي في السير-: حدثني أبو عبد الله محمد بن الحسين التكريتي الصوفي، قال: (أسندته إليَّ، فمات، فكان آخر كلمة قالها: (يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي يَعْلَمُونَ بِما غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي من الْمُكْرَمِينَ). ومات.اهـ. فرحمه الله ورضي عنه، والحمد لله رب العالمين.


جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

* لماذا لقب خليفة بن خياط بـ (شباب) ؟*

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....%D8%A8)-%D8%9F

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الأديب الفقيه المعافى بن زكريا ت 390 ه الجريري النهرواني 
سمي الجريري لأنه كان على مذهب الإمام ابن جرير الطبري 
رحم الله الجميع

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

- له ثلاثة كنى ويروي عن ثلاثة أجيال
	 النووي في ((شرح صحيح مسلم)) في ترجمة الحافظ منصور بن عبدالمنعم الفراوي:


	وأما شيخ شيخنا الفراوي فهو الإمام ذو الكنى: أبو القاسم، أبو بكر، أبو الفتح، روى عن أبيه وجده وجد أبيه.


القلائد من فرائد الفوائد - مصطفى السباعي

----------


## بحليل محمد

أسند الخطيب البغدادي رحمه الله تعالى بسند فيه لطيفة إسنادية برواية آباء تسعة، فقال: أخبرنا أبو الفرج عبد الوهاب بن عبد العزيز بن الحارث بن أسد بن الليث بن سليمان بن الأسود بن سفيان بن زيد بن أكينة ابن عبد الله التميمي من حفظه؛ قال: سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت أبى يقول: سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت علي بن أبي طالب يقول:
"هتف العلم بالعمل، فإن أجابه، وإلا ارتحل" ا هـ.
و الحديث للأمانة العلمية في سنده متهم بالضعف 
 و من الطريف كذلك ما رواه مالك عن يحيى بن سعيد أن عمر بن الخطاب قال لرجل : ما اسمك ؟ قال : جمرة ، قال : ابن من ؟ قال : ابن شهاب ، قال : ممن ؟ قال : من الحرقة ، قال : أين مسكنك ؟ قال : بحرة النار ، قال : بأيها ؟ قال : بذات لظى ، فقال له عمر : أدرك أهلك فقد احترقوا ، فكان كما قال عمر 
وسند مالك منقطع لكن رواه رواه أبو القاسم ابن بشران في أماليه موصولا من طريق موسى بن عقبة عن نافع عن ابن عمر ، وزاد في آخره : فرجع الرجل فوجد أهله قد احترقوا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً أخي بحليل محمد على هذه اللطائف ... بوركت

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

صحابية اسمها الجرباء

رضي الله عن الصحابة أجمعين 


> 112 – [/COLOR]صحابية اسمها الجرباء
> الجرباء بنت قسامة، [/SIZE][SIZE=5][COLOR=#0000ff]التي تزوجها طلحة بن عبيد الله أحد العشرة فولدت له إسحاق، وكانت في غاية الجمال، فكانت لا تقف معها امرأة الا استُقْبِحَت، فكن يتجنبن الوقوف معها، فسميت الجرباء لذلك .
> " الإصابة في تمييز الإصابة " ( ترجمة قسامة بن حنظلة الطائي )


http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=226357

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

نسبة البغدخزرقندي، نسبة اختص بها عالم واحد من هذه الأمة !

قال السمعاني ( ت 562 هـ ) في كتابه الموسوعي " الأنساب " : البَغْدَ خزرْقَنْدي: بفتح الباء الموحدة وسكون الغين المعجمة وفتح الدال المهملة والخاء المعجمة والزاي وسكون الراء وفتح القاف وسكون النون وفي آخرها دال أخرى، هذه النسبة لابن أبي الحسن السلامي البغدادي، وهو أبو روح عبد الحي بن عبد الله بن موسى بن الحسين بن إبراهيم بن كريد السلامي البغد خزرقندي . وكان أبوه يقول إنما قيل لابني أبي روح: البغد خزرقندي - لأن أباه كان بغداديًّا وأمه خزرية وولد بسمرقند، سمع أباه وأبا العباس النقبوني وأبا حامد الصائغ وغيرهم، روى عنه أبو العباس المستغفري الحافظ، وتوفي بنسف في التاسع من صفر سنة إحدى وعشرين وأربع مئة، ودفن من يومه بمقبرة كس .

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...4&postcount=82

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

من هو ( حيص بيص ) ؟
قال الحافظ ابن الدبيثي ( ت 637 هـ ) في " ذيل تاريخ مدينة السلام " : سعد بن محمد بن سعد بن الصيفي، أبو الفوارس التميمي المعروف بحيص بيص.
وهاتان الكلمتان معناهما: الشدة والاختلاط، تقول العرب: وقعوا في حيص بيص، أي: شدة واختلاط. وهذا الرجل يقال: إنه رأى الناس في حركةٍ مزعجة وأمرٍ محفز، فقال: ما للناس في حيص بيص فنقلت عنه وسارت، ولُقِّب بذلك.
وقد كان فاضلاً عالماً، له معرفةٌ حسنةٌ باللغة العربية، وأشعار العرب. وقد تفقه على مذهب الشافعي رحمه الله، وتكلم في مسائل الخلاف.
وتوفي ليلة الأربعاء سادس شعبان سنة أربع وسبعين وخمس مئة، ودفن يوم الأربعاء بالجانب الغربي بمقابر قريش، ولا عقب له .

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=226357&page=2

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ملك النحاة

العالم النحوي أبو نزار الحسن بن أبي  الحسن الصافي؛ ومن الطريف أنه هو الذي أطلق على نفسه هذا اللقب - وكان فيه غرورٌ وعجبٌ . عاش في زمان الملك نور الدين زنكي.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جرثومة أو جرثوم . اسم صحابي . قال الحافظ في الإصابة :
 جرثوم أبو ثعلبة الخشني وقيل في اسمه غير ذلك يأتي في الكنى .
أبو ثعلبة الخشني صحابي مشهور معروف بكنيته واختلف في اسمه اختلافا كثيرا وكذا في اسم أبيه فقيل جرهم بضم الجيم والهاء بينهما راء ساكنة قاله أحمد ومسلم وابن زنجويه وهارون الحمال وابن سعد عن أصحابه وقيل جرثم مثله لكن بدل الهاء مثلثة وقيل جرهوم كالأول لكن بزيادة واو وقيل جرثوم كالثاني بزيادة واو أيضا وقيل جرثومة مثله لكن بزيادة هاء في آخره ...
وكذا ذكره أبو عمر ابن عبد البر في الاستيعاب وغيره .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبا مالك ... سرني مرورك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الباقلاني:

قال السمعاني في الأنساب:
((الباقلاني: بفتح الباء الموحدة وكسر القاف، بعد الألف واللام ألف وفي آخرها النون، هذه النسبة إلى باقلا وبيعه)).
ويسمى في الكويت وبعض دول الخليج:
باجِلّا.

وفي العراق: إلى الآن يسمونه : باقلا.

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1915819&postcou  nt=2

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بدعة




> قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في تقريب التهذيب : 
> 
> 
> 3210 - عبدالله ابن إسحاق الجوهري البصري ، مستملي أبي عاصم ، يلقب بدعة بكسر الموحدة وسكون المهملة ، ثقة حافظ ، من الحادية عشرة مات سنة سبع وخمسين 4 .


http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=307999

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

شيخ الإسلام


فائدة حول معنى كلمة شيخ الإسلام وأول من تلقب به

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=148039

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

شيخ الوضوء




> ذكر العلامة ابن العماد الحنبلي في أخبار سنة تسعين وسبعمائة من "الشذرات":
> شمس الدّين محمد بن إبراهيم بن يعقوب، شيخ الوضوء، الشافعي.
> كان يقرئ بالسبع، ويشارك في الفضائل، وقيل له: شيخ الوضوء لأنه كان يطوف على المطاهر فيعلّم العامة الوضوء.اهـ
> 
> 
> المطاهر:جمع مطهرة ما يتطهر منه للصلاة؛ وتسمى اليوم بالمتوضأ.
> أقول:
> هكذا فليكن التنافس على الجنة والدار الآخرة،فانظروا إلى هذه العزيمة العظيمة،وهذا الحرص على الأجور والثواب،وذلك بتعليم الناس الوضوء،وما أعظمه من تعليم! وما أعظمها من فريضة ربانية الوضوء!

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيك أخانا الحبيب رضا الحملاوي، ونفع بك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وفيك بارك الله شيخنا الحبيب محمد ونفع بك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الباحث عن معتاص العلم 

أبو منصور  محمد بن سهل بن المَرْزُبان الكرخي (ت في حدود 345 هـ)

قال ابن النديم في «الفهرست»:
«الباحث عن معتاص العلم»، من أهل الكرخ، أحد البلغاء الفصحاء وقال لي من رآه أنه أشل اليد وله من الكتب كتاب «المنتهى في الكمال» ويحتوي على اثني عشر كتابا وهي:
1- كتاب مدح الأدب
2- كتاب صفة البلاغة
3- كتاب الدعاء والتحاد
4- كتاب الشوق والفراق
5- كتاب الحنين إلى الأوطان
6 - كتاب التهاني والتعازي
7 - كتاب الأمل والمأمول
8 - كتاب التسبيبات والطلب
9 - كتاب الحمد والذم
10 -كتاب الاعتذارات
11- كتاب الألفاظ
12 -كتاب نفائس الحكم.

http://wadod.net/bookshelf/book/2818

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> شيخ الوضوء


شيخ الوضوء
من لقب بشيخ الوضوء قديما ؟
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?108376-%D9%85%D9%86-%D9%84%D9%82%D8%A8-%D8%A8%D8%B4%D9%8A%D8%AE-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%88%D8%B6%D9%88  %D8%A1-%D9%82%D8%AF%D9%8A%D9%85%D8%A7-%D8%9F

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الصاعقة

الشيخ عبد الكريم الشيخلي (الصاعقة)
الشيخ عبد الكريم الشيخلي (الصاعقة) - ملتقى أهل الحديث
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 

ترجمة وافية عن علامة العراق عبد الكريم الصاعقة - معلومات هامة -
http://majles.alukah.net/t76640/




> الشيخ عبد الكريم الشيخلي (الصاعقة)
> 
> 
> هو محدث العراق الشيخ عبد الكريم بن السيد عباس الأزجي الشيخلي الحسني  الملقب بـ (الصاعقة) لإصداره جريدة سياسية أسبوعية أسماها (الصاعقة) وقد صدر العدد الأول منها (8/حزيران/1911م) وهي جريدة تشن الغارات النقدية اللاذعة للأتراك ونقد تدينهم.
> .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

يجوز ذكر الراوى بلقبه وصفته ونسبه الذى يكرههه




> قال النووي - رحمه الله - ((شرح مسلم)) 1/ 84:
> وهذا أول موضوع فى الكتاب جرى فيه ذكر أصحاب الألقاب فنتكلم فيه بقاعدة مختصرة؛ قال العلماء من أصحاب الحديث والفقه وغيرهم: يجوز ذكر الراوى بلقبه وصفته ونسبه الذى يكرههه إذا كان المراد تعريفه لا تنقيصه، وَجُوِّزَ هذا للحاجة كما جُوِّزَ جَرْحُهُمْ للحاجة؛ مثال ذلك: الأعمش، والأعرج، والأحول، والأعمى، والأصم، والأشل، والأثرم، والزمن، والمفلوج، وابن عُلَيَّةَ، وغير ذلك وقد صُنِّفَتْ فيه كتب معروفة.


جزى الله خيراً الشيخ محمد طه شعبان

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا ،،
 هذا الموضوع له مجال واسع بالنسبة لرواة الحديث .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وإياكم أختنا أم علي ...
 صحيح فقد ألفت فيه الكتب حيث تكثر الألقاب في رواة الحديث الشريف ... 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
بارك الله فيكم



أبو محذورة الجُمٓحي المكي المؤذن :

صحابي مشهور ، اسمه : أوس وقيل : سمرة وقيل : سلمة وقيل : سلمان ، وأبوه مِعْيٓر ، بكسر الميم وسكون المهملة وفتح التحتية ، وقيل : عمير بن لٓوْذان ، مات بمكة سنة تسع وخمسين ، وقيل : تأخر بعد ذلك أيضا .


أبو حٓية بن قيس الوٓادِعي :

الكوفي ، قيل اسمه : عمرو بن نصر ، وقيل : اسمه عبدالله ، وقيل : اسمه عامر بن الحارث ، وقال أبو أحمد الحاكم وغيره : لا يعرف اسمه : مقبول ، من الثالثة .



المرجع : تقريب التهذيب لابن حجر رحمه الله
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*اللجلاج العامري :
**له صحبه ، ولكن روايته عن معاذ وهو من بنب عامر بن صعصعة ، وذكر أبو العباس محمد بن اسحاق السراج قال : نا أبو همام السكوني قال : نا مبشر بن إسماعيل الحنفي قال : نا عبدالرحمن بن العلاء بن اللجلاج العامري : ، عن أبيه ، عن جده قال :
أسلمت مع رسول الله  وأنا ابن خمسين سنة ، ومات اللجلاج وهو ابن مائة وعشرين سنة ، قال : وما ملأت بطني من طعام منذ أسلمت ، آكل حسبي وأشرب حسبي .


نبيط بن شريط بن أنس بن مالك بن هلال الأشجعي :
رأى النبي  ، وسمع خطبته في حجة الوداع ، وكان رديف أبيه يومئذ ، معدود في أهل الكوفة ...






المرجع : الاستيعاب في معرفة الأصحاب لابن عبدالبر رحمه الله*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيراً اخوتنا الأكارم 
الشيخ محمد
 وأم علي

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

يجوز ذكر الراوي بلقبه وصفته ونسبه الذى يكرههه
http://majles.alukah.net/t119326/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أبو خالد الأحمر

الإمام الحافظ سليمان بن حيان الأزدي الكوفي . كان مولده بجرجان في سنة أربع عشرة ومائة . 

حدث عن : حميد الطويل ، وسليمان التيمي ، وهشام بن عروة ، وليث بن أبي سليم ، وأبي مالك الأشجعي ، وإسماعيل بن أبي خالد وعدة . 
وعنه : أحمد بن حنبل ، ومحمد بن عبد الله بن نمير ، وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ، وإسحاق بن راهويه ، وأبو كريب ، وأبو سعيد الأشج ، ويوسف بن موسى ، وهناد ، والحسن بن حماد سجادة ، والحسن بن حماد الضبي ، والحسن بن حماد المرادي ، وخلق . 
قال العجلي : ثقة ، يؤاجر نفسه من التجار . 
وقال أبو حاتم : صدوق ، ووثقه جماعة . 
وقال ابن معين : صدوق ، وليس بحجة ، وتابعه على هذا ابن عدي . 
وقال معاوية بن صالح عن ابن معين : هو ثقة ، وليس بثبت . 
قلت : كان موصوفا بالخير والدين ، وله هفوة ، وهي خروجه ، مع إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن حسن وحديثه محتج به في سائر الأصول . 
توفي سنة تسع وثمانين ومائة . قال محمد بن مثنى السمسار : قال بشر الحافي : سمعت أبا خالد الأحمر يقول : يأتي زمان ، تعطل فيه المصاحف ، يطلبون الحديث والرأي ، فإياكم وذلك ، فإنه يصفق الوجه ، ويشغل القلب ، ويكثر الكلام . 
وقع لي من عوالي أبي خالد في" المحامليات" وغير ذلك . 
وكان من أئمة الحديث ، منافرا للكلام والرأي والجدال . 
http://library.islamweb.net/newlibra....php?ids=11994

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الحسن بن حماد سجادة

سجادة (د، ق، س) 


هو الإمام القدوة المحدث الأثري، أبو علي ، الحسن بن حماد بن كُسَيْب الحضرمي البغدادي . 


حدث عن : أبي بكر بن عياش ، وحفص بن غياث ، وعبد الرحمن بن محمد المحاربي ، وعلي بن هاشم بن البريد ، وأبي خالد الأحمر ، ومحمد بن فضيل ، وجماعة . 


حدث عنه : أبو داود ، وابن ماجه ، وبواسطة النسائي ، وأبو يعلى الموصلي ، وأحمد بن الحسن الصوفي ، وعلي بن إسحاق بن زاطيا وأبو لبيد السامي ، وأبو القاسم البغوي ، ويحيى بن صاعد ، وخلق كثير . 


قال الحسن بن الصباج : قيل لأحمد بن حنبل : إن سجادة سئل ، عن رجل قال لامرأته : أنت طالق ثلاثا إن كلم زنديقا ، فكلم رجلا ، يقول : القرآن مخلوق . فقال سجادة : طلقت امرأته . فقال أحمد : ما أبعد . 


وقال علي بن فيروز : سألت سَجَّادة عن رجل حلف بالطلاق ، لا يكلم كافرا ، فكلم من يقول : القرآن مخلوق . قال : طلقت امرأته . وقال عبد الرحمن بن يحيى بن خاقان : سألت أحمد بن حنبل عن سجادة فقال : صاحب سنة . ما بلغني عنه إلا خير . 


قلت : كان من جلة العلماء وثقاتهم في زمانه . أخبرنا أحمد بن إسحاق ، أخبرنا الفتح بن عبد الله ، أخبرنا هبة الله بن حسين ، أخبرنا أحمد بن محمد ، حدثنا عيسى بن الوزير ، قال : قرئ على يحيى بن محمد ، وأنا أسمع ، قيل له : حدثكم الحسن بن حماد سجادة ، وعبد الله بن الوضاح ، قالا : حدثنا عمرو بن هاشم الجنبي ، عن عبيد الله بن عمر ، عن نافع ، عن ابن عمر ، قال : كانت امراة تأتي قوما فتستعير منهم الحلي ، ثم تمسكه ، فرفع ذلك إلى النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فقال : لتتب هذه المرأة إلى الله وإلى رسوله ، وترد على الناس متاعهم . قم يا فلان ، فاقطع يدها أخرجه النسائي عن عثمان بن عبد الله عن سجادة ، فوقع بدلا بعلو درجتين . 


توفي سجادة في رجب سنة إحدى وأربعين ومائتين .

http://library.islamweb.net/newlibra....php?ids=15967

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

شقران 




> قلت : شقران هو لقب هاشم بن عمرو الحمصي ، كما في "نزهة الألقاب" (1/402) للحافظ ابن حجر . وهاشم بن عمرو لا أعرفه ، ولم أجد من ترجم له . يضاف إيه الثقات لابن حبان (9/ 242) 16226 - هَاشم بن عَمْرو شيخ يروي عَن عِيسَى بن يُونُس روى عَنهُ عمرَان بن بكار الكلَاعِي قلت ورواية بكار عنه في تاريخ دمشق

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

غلام ثعلب

محمد بن عبد الواحد البغدادي الزاهد المعروف بـ (غلام ثعلب)

أبو عمر الزاهد الإمام الأوحد العلامة اللغوي المحدث أبو عمر محمد بن عبد الواحد بن أبي هاشم ، البغدادي الزاهد ، المعروف بغلام ثعلب . 


ولد سنة إحدى وستين ومائتين . 


وسمع من : موسى بن سهل الوشاء ، وأحمد بن عبيد الله النرسي ، ومحمد بن يونس الكديمي ، والحارث بن أبي أسامة ، وأحمد بن زياد بن مهران السمسار ، وإبراهيم بن الهيثم البلدي ، وإبراهيم الحربي ، وبشر بن موسى الأسدي ، وأحمد بن سعيد الجمال ، ومحمد بن هشام بن البختري ، ومحمد بن عثمان العبسي . 


ولازم ثعلبا في العربية ، فأكثر عنه إلى الغاية ، وهو في عداد الشيوخ في الحديث لا الحفاظ ؛ وإنما ذكرته لسعة حفظه للسان العرب ، وصدقه ، وعلو إسناده . 


حدث عنه : أبو الحسن بن رزقويه ، وابن منده ، وأبو عبد الله الحاكم ، والقاضي أبو القاسم بن المنذر ، وأبو الحسين بن بشران ، والقاضي محمد بن أحمد بن المحاملي ، وعلي بن أحمد الرزاز ، وأبو الحسن الحمامي ، وأبو علي بن شاذان ، وخلق كثير . 


وقع لي أربعة أجزاء من حديثه . 


قرأت على أحمد بن إسحاق الزاهد ، أنبأنا ظفر بن سالم ببغداد سنة عشرين وست مائة ، أخبرنا هبة الله بن أحمد الشبلي سنة 557 ، أخبرنا محمد بن علي بن أبي عثمان ، أخبرنا أبو الحسين محمد بن أحمد بن القاسم سنة سبع وأربع مائة ، حدثنا أبو عمر غلام ثعلب ، حدثنا موسى بن سهل الوشاء ، حدثنا أبو النضر ، حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن ثابت بن ثوبان ، حدثنا حسان بن عطية ، عن أبي منيب الجرشي ، عن ابن عمر ، قال : قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- : بُعثت بين يدي الساعة بالسيف ، حتى يُعبد الله وحده ، لا شريك له ، وجُعل رزقي تحت ظل رمحي ، وجُعل الذل والصغار على من خالف أمري ، ومن تشبَّه بقوم فهو منهم . 


إسناده صالح . 


قال أبو الحسن بن المرزبان : كان أبو محمد بن ماسي من دار كعب ينفذ إلى أبي عمر غلام ثعلب وقتا بعد وقت كفايته ما ينفق على نفسه ، فقطع ذلك عنه مدة لعذر ، ثم أنفذ إليه جملة ما كان في رسمه ، وكتب إليه يعتذر ، فرده ، وأمر أن يكتب على ظهر رقعته : أكرمتنا فملكتنا ، ثم أعرضت عنا ، فأرحتنا . 


قلت : هو كما قال أبو عمر ، لكنه لم يجمل في الرد ، فإن كان قد ملكه بإحسانه القديم ، فالتملك بحاله ، وجبر التأخير بمجيئه جملة وباعتذاره ، ولو أنه قال : وتركتنا فأعتقتنا ، لكان أليق . 


قال الخطيب أبو بكر في ترجمة أبي عمر الزاهد : ابن ماسي لا أشك أنه إبراهيم بن أيوب ، والد أبي محمد عبد الله . 


قال : وأخبرني عباس بن عمر ، سمعت أبا عمر الزاهد يقول : ترك قضاء حقوق الإخوان مذلة ، وفي قضاء حقوقهم رفعة . 


قال الخطيب : سمعت غير واحد يحكي عن أبي عمر أن الأشراف والكتاب كانوا يحضرون عنده ليسمعوا منه كتب ثعلب وغيرها . وله جزء قد جمع فيه فضائل معاوية ، فكان لا يترك واحدا منهم يقرأ عليه شيئا حتى يبتدئ بقراءة ذلك الجزء . 


وكان جماعة من أهل الأدب لا يوثِّقون أبا عمر في علم اللغة حتى قال لي عبيد الله بن أبي الفتح يقال : إن أبا عمر كان لو طار طائر لقال : حدثنا ثعلب عن ابن الأعرابي ، ثم يذكر شيئا في معنى ذلك . 


فأما الحديث فرأيت جميع شيوخنا يوثقونه فيه ، وحدثنا علي بن أبي علي ، عن أبيه ، قال : ومن الرواة الذين لم يرَ قط أحفظ منهم أبو عمر غلام ثعلب ، أملى من حفظه ثلاثين ألف ورقة لغة فيما بلغني ، وجميع كتبه إنما أملاها بغير تصنيف ، ولسعة حفظه اتُّهِم . وكان يسأل عن الشيء الذي يقدر أن السائل وضعه ، فيجيب عنه ، ثم يسأله غيره بعد سنة ، فيجيب بجوابه . 


أخبرت أنه سُئل عن قنطزة فقيل : ما هي ؟ فقال : كذا وكذا ، قال : فتضاحكنا ، ولما كان بعد شهور هيأنا من سأله عنها ، فقال : أليس قد سئلت عن هذه منذ شهور وأجبت ؟ 


قال ابن خلكان : استدرك على " الفصيح " لثعلب كراسا ، سماه " فائت الفصيح " ، وله كتاب " الياقوتة " وكتاب "الموضح" ، وكتاب "الساعات" ، وكتاب "يوم وليلة" ، وكتاب "المستحسن" ، وكتاب " الشورى" ، وكتاب "البيوع" ، وكتاب " تفسير أسماء الشعراء" ، وكتاب " القبائل " وكتاب "المكنون والمكتوم" ، وكتاب "التفاحة" ، وكتاب " المداخل " وكتاب " فائت الجمهرة" ، وكتاب " فائت العين " ، وأشياء . 


قال الخطيب : حكى لي رئيس الرؤساء أبو القاسم علي بن الحسن عمن حدثه ، أن أبا عمر الزاهد ، كان يؤدب ولد أبي عمر محمد بن يوسف القاضي ، فأملى يوما على الغلام ثلاثين مسألة في اللغة ، وختمها ببيتين . قال : فحضر ابن دريد ، وابن الأنباري ، وأبو بكر بن مقسم عند القاضي ، فعرض عليهم المسائل ، فما عرفوا منها شيئا ، وأنكروا الشعر ، فقال لهم القاضي : ما تقولون فيها ؟ فقال ابن الأنباري : أنا مشغول بتصنيف " مشكل القرآن " . وقال ابن مقسم : وذكر اشتغاله بالقراءات ، وقال ابن دريد : هي من وضع أبي عمر ، ولا أصل لشيء منها في اللغة ، فبلغ أبا عمر ، فسأل من القاضي إحضار دواوين جماعة عينهم له ففتح خزائنه ، وأخرج تلك الدواوين ، فلم يزل أبو عمر يعمد إلى كل مسألة ، ويخرج لها شاهدا ، ويعرضه على القاضي حتى تممها ، ثم قال : والبيتان أنشدناهما ثعلب بحضرة القاضي ، وكتبهما القاضي على ظهر الكتاب الفلاني ، فأحضر القاضي الكتاب ، فوجدهما ، وانتهى الخبر إلى ابن دريد ، فما ذكر أبا عمر الزاهد بلفظة حتى مات . 


ثم قال رئيس الرؤساء : وقد رأيت أشياء كثيرة مما استنكر على أبي عمر ، واتُّهم فيها مدوَّنة في كتب أئمة العلم ، خاصة في " غريب المصنف " لأبي عبيد ، أو كما قال . 


قال الخطيب : سمعت عبد الواحد بن برهان يقول : لم يتكلم في علم اللغة أحد من الأولين والآخرين أحسن كلاما من كلام أبي عمر الزاهد . قال : وله كتاب " غريب الحديث " ألفه على مسند أحمد بن حنبل . 


ولليشكري في أبي عمر قصيدة منها : فلو أنني أقسمت ما كنت كاذبا 






بأن لم يَرَ الراءون حِبْرا يعادله 


إذا قُلتَ شارفنا أواخـر علمه 






تفجـر حـتى قلت هـذا أوائله 


مات أبو عمر في ذي القعدة سنة خمس وأربعين وثلاث مائة . 

http://library.islamweb.net/newlibra....php?ids=12102
الكتب - سير أعلام النبلاء - الطبقة العشرون - أبو عمر الزاهد- الجزء رقم15

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ابن قاضي الجبل

http://majles.alukah.net/t25912/

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بوركتَ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً شيخنا محمد .. سرني مرورك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سؤالان عن بعض رواة الحديث الملقَّبين


http://majles.alukah.net/t26096/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*محمد بن يحيى الذهلي "العاقل"*


> قال أبو إسحاق ابراهيم بن محمد بن يحيى المزكى، سمعت أبا العباس محمد بن عبد الرحمن [الدغولي] يقول: سمعت محمد بن يحيى [الذهلي] يقول: لما رحلت بأبى زكريا - يعنى ولده - إلى العراق، صحبني جماعة من الغرباء، فسألوني: أيّ حديث عند أحمد بن حنبل أغرب؟ فكنت أقول: إذا دخلت عليه سألته عن حديث يستفيدونه.
> قال: فلما دخلت عليه سألته عن حديث يحيى بن سعيد، عن عثمان بن غياث، عن عبدالله بن بريدة، عن يحيى بن يعمر، عن ابن عمر، عن عمر - حديث الايمان -، وقد كنت سمعته منه قديمًا، وذكرته عنه.
> قال: فقال أحمد: يا أبا عبدالله، ليس هذا الحديث عندي عن يحيى بن سعيد.
> فخجلت، وتشورت (1)، وسكت.
> فلما قمنا أخذ أصحابنا يقولون: إنه ذَكر هذا الحديث غير مرة، ثم لم يعرفه أحمد، وأنا ساكت لا أجيبهم بشئ ما بقينا، ثم قدمنا بغداد، فدخلنا على أحمد بن حنبل، فرحّب بنا، وسأل عنّا، ثم قال: أخبرني يا أبا عبدالله أيّ حديث استفدت عن مسدد من حديث يحيى بن سعيد؟ فقلت: حديث عثمان بن غياث، عن عبد الله بن بريدة في الإيمان. (2)
> فقال أحمد: حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد، عن عثمان بن غياث.
> ثم أخرج كتابه فأملى علينا (3)، فسكت محمد بن يحيى ولم يقل: إنّا سألناك عن الحديث، وتعجّب أصحابه من صبره عليه، فقال: فأُخْبِرَ أحمد أنه كان سأله عن الحديث قبل خروجه إلى البصرة. فكان أبو عبد الله أحمد بن حنبل إذا ذكره يقول: محمد بن يحيى «العاقل». (4)
> ــــــ
> (1) استحييت.
> ...

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

باني كعبة الرحمان

 معروف بن مشكان، باني كعبة الرحمان

6090 - ق: معروف (1) بن مشكان، باني كعبة الرحمان.
حجازي.
روى عن: عبد الله بن كثير القارئ وقرأ عليه القرآن، وعبد الله بن أبي نجيح، وعبد الرحمان بن كيسان المدني (ق)، وعطاء بن أبي رباح، ومجاهد بن جبر المكي، ومنصور بن عبد الرحمان الحجبي وهو ابن صفية.
روى عنه: بشر بن السري، وعبد الله بن المبارك، وعبيد بن عقيل الهلالي، ومحمد بن حنظلة بن محمد بن عباد بن جعفر المخزومي (ق)، ومروان بن معاوية الفزاري.
وهو أحد القراء المشهورين.
ذكره بعض القراء المتأخرين في كتابه المسمى ب* " المغني في القراءات " فقال: معروف بن مشكان بن عبد الله بن فيروز مولى عامر بن نفيل الكندي المكي، أبو الوليد المقرئ، من أبناء فارس الذين بعثهم كسرى في السفن لطرد الحبشة. قرأ على ابن كثير، وقرأ عليه إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن قسطنطين، وعليه مدار رواية قنبل. ولد سنة مئة، وتوفي سنة خمس وستين ومئة .روى له ابن ماجة حديثا واحدا قد كتبناه في ترجمة عبد الرحمان بن كيسان.

تهذيب الكمال - المزي - ج 28 - الصفحة 272

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رضا الحملاوي
					

في درسٍ للشيخ العلامة عبد المحسن العباد - حفظه الله تعالى و أطال عمره في الخير - قال: أنه بحث عن سببٍ لتسمية معروف بن مشكان بباني كعبة الرحمان فلم يقف على علةٍ لذلك


*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

نفطويه 




> بارك الله فيك.
> 
> وكان النفط معروفًا إلى درجة أن لقب به بعض الأعلام.
> قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في ترجمة نِفطويه الإمام النحوي الأخباري (ت 323ه):
> وكان محمد بن زيد الواسطي المتكلّم يؤذيه وهجاه فقال:من سرّه أن لايرى فاسقًا*** فيلجتنب من أن يرى نفطويه
> أحرقه الله بنصف اسمه*** وصيّر الباقي صراخًا عليه
> 
> قال الثعالبي: "لقب نفطويه لدمامته وأدمته تشبيهًا له بالنفط. (نقلاً عن الوافي بالوفيات للصفدي)
> ولابن دريد بيت مثله، فالله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مختصر النووي

*علي بن داود بن العطار الشافعي المعروف بمختصر النووي

*جزى الله خيرا من ترجم له هنا :

http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...4566#gsc.tab=0
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> - صاحب التوابيت . هو: أشعث بن سوّار الكندي الكوفي ، ضعيف. ترجمته في التاريخ الكبير (1/ 430)، الجرح والتعديل (2/ 271)، سير أعلام النبلاء (6/ 275-277).


*أشعث بن سوار ( م ، ت ، س ، ق ) 

الكندي ، الكوفي ، النجار ، التوابيتي الأفرق . وهو الذي يقال له [ ص: 276 ] صاحب التوابيت . وهو أشعث القاص . 

وهو مولى ثقيف ، وهو الأثرم ، وهو قاضي الأهواز . 

حدث عن الشعبي ، وعكرمة ، والحسن ، وابن سيرين . 

حدث عنه : شعبة ، وعبثر بن القاسم ، وهشيم ، وحفص بن غياث ، وعبد الله بن نمير ، ويزيد بن هارون وعدة . 

روى له مسلم متابعة . وقد حدث عنه من شيوخه أبو إسحاق السبيعي . وكان أحد العلماء على لين فيه . 

قال الثوري : هو أثبت من مجالد . وقال يحيى القطان : هو عندي دون ابن إسحاق . وقال أبو زرعة : لين . وقال ابن خراش وغيره : هو أضعف الأشاعثة . وقال النسائي : ضعيف . وأما ابن عدي ، فقال : لم أجد له حديثا منكرا ، إنما يغلط في الأسانيد . وروى عباس عن يحيى : ضعيف . وروىابن الدورقي ، عن يحيى : أشعث بن سوار ثقة . وقال أحمد بن حنبل : هو أمثل من محمد بن سالم . وقال محمد بن مثنى : ما سمعت يحيى ، وعبد الرحمن يحدثان عن أشعث بن سوار بشيء قط . وقال ابن حبان : فاحش الخطأ ، كثير الوهم . وقال الدارقطني : ضعيف يعتبر به . 

أشعث بن سوار ، عن أبي الزبير ، عن جابر ، قال : كنا نلبي عن النساء ، ونرمي عن الصبيان . 

[ ص: 277 ] قال أبو همام الدلال : كان أشعث بن سوار على قضاء الأهواز . فصلى بهم ، فقرأ ( النجم ) فسجد من خلفه ولم يسجد هو . ثم صلى يوما فقرأ إذا السماء انشقت فسجد وما سجدوا . 

شعبة ، عن أشعث بن سوار ، عن الشعبي ، عن مسروق ، عن ابن مسعود ، قال : السنة بالنساء الطلاق والعدة . 

توفي سنة ست وثلاثين ومائة أرخه الفلاس . 

أخبرنا أحمد بن هبة الله ، عن عبد المعز بن محمد ، أنبأنا محمد بن إسماعيل ، أنبأنا محلم بن إسماعيل ، حدثنا الخليل بن أحمد ، حدثنا محمد بن إسحاق ، حدثنا قتيبة ، حدثنا عبثر بن القاسم ، عن أشعث ، عن محمد ، عن نافع ، عن ابن عمر ، قال : قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- : من مات وعليه صيام شهر ، فليطعم عنه مكان كل يوم مسكين . 

أخرجه النسائي : عن محمد بن يحيى ، عن قتيبة . وقد روي موقوفا ، وهو أصح . 

*سير أعلام النبلاء*»* الطبقة الخامسة*»* [COLOR=#000000][FONT=Tahoma]أشعث بن سوار

[url=http://library.islamweb.net/newlibrary/display_book.php?ID=1051&bk_no  =60&flag=1]

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> - رقبة بن مَصْقلة.


رقبة بن مصقلة !

*رقبة بن مصقلة ( خ ، م ، د ، ت ، س ) 

الإمام الثبت ، العالم أبو عبد الله العبدي الكوفي . 

حدث عن أنس بن مالك ، وعن عطاء بن أبي رباح ونافع ، وطلحة بن مصرف ، وعون بن أبي جحيفة وغيرهم . 

وعنه : صاحبه سليمان التيمي ، وأبو عوانة ، وجرير بن عبد الحميد ، ومحمد بن فضيل ، وجماعة . 

قال أحمد بن حنبل : ثقة مأمون . وقال أحمد بن عبد الله العجلي : كان ثقة ، مفوها يعد من رجالات العرب . - رحمه الله تعالى . 


*سير أعلام النبلاء*»* الطبقة الرابعة*»* [COLOR=#000000][FONT=Tahoma]رقبة بن مصقلة
[url=http://library.islamweb.net/newlibrary/display_book.php?idfrom=999&id  to=999&bk_no=60&ID=911]

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*هل هذا صحيح ؟ أحد ذرية الحسين بن علي في القرن الثامن اسمه " أمريكا " !!!
هل هذا صحيح ؟ أحد ذرية الحسين بن علي في القرن الثامن اسمه " أمريكا " !!! - ملتقى أهل الحديث
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*ابن التعاويذي 


**رئيس الشعراء أبو الفتح محمد بن عبيد الله التعاويذي ، البغدادي ، الأديب ، سبط المبارك بن المبارك* *التعاويذي* *كان والده من غلمان بني المظفر ، وكان هو كاتبا بديوان المقاطعات . وديوانه مجلدان . 

روى عنه : علي بن المبارك بن وارث . 

[ ص: 176 ] أضر بأخرة ورثى عينيه وأيام شبابه ، ونظمه فائق . 

عاش خمسا وستين سنة ، ومات في شوال سنة أربع وثمانين وخمسمائة . 

*سير أعلام النبلاء*»* الطبقة الحادية والثلاثون*»* ابن التعاويذي

[CENTER][url=http://library.islamweb.net/newlibrary/display_book.php?idfrom=5460&i  dto=5460&bk_no=60&ID=5323]
http://zahidabdulfattah.blogspot.com...g-post_14.html

وهوسبط *ابن التعاويذي*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*ابن الشجري

**[ ص: 194 ]* *ابن الشجري 

العلامة ، شيخ النحاة أبو السعادات ، هبة الله بن علي بن محمد بن حمزة بن علي ، الهاشمي العلوي الحسني البغدادي ، من ذرية جعفر بن الحسن بن الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب . 

[ ص: 195 ] قال ابن النجار : ابن الشجري شيخ وقته في معرفة النحو ، درس الأدب طول عمره ، وكثر تلامذته ، وطال عمره ، وكان حسن الخلق ، رفيقا . 

روى عن : أبي الحسين المبارك بن الطيوري كتاب " المغازي " لسعيد بن يحيى الأموي . 

قرأ عليه : ابن الخشاب ، وابن عبدة ، والتاج الكندي ، وأبو الحسن ابن الزاهدة . 

وروى عنه أيضا : عبد الملك بن المبارك القاضي ، وأحمد بن يحيى بن الدبيقي ، وسليمان بن محمد الموصلي ، وعبد الله بن عثمان البيع ، وآخرون . 

قال السمعاني : كان نقيب الطالبيين بالكرخ نيابة عن ولد الطاهر ، وكان أحد أئمة النحاة ، له معرفة تامة باللغة والنحو ، وله تصانيف ، وكان فصيحا ، حلو الكلام ، حسن البيان والإفهام ، قرأ الحديث على جماعة من المتأخرين مثل أبي الحسين بن الطيوري ، وأبي علي بن نبهان . كتبت عنه . 

وقال الكمال عبد الرحمن بن محمد الأنباري شيخنا أبو السعادات ، كان فريد عصره ، ووحيد دهره في علم النحو ، أنحى من رأينا ، وآخر من شاهدنا من حذاقهم وأكابرهم ، وعنه أخذت النحو ، وكان تام المعرفة باللغة ، أخذ عن أبي المعمر بن طباطبا ، وصنف ، وأملى كتاب [ ص: 196 ] " الأمالي " ، وهو كتاب نفيس يشتمل على فنون ، وكان فصيحا ، حلو الكلام ، وقورا ذا سمت ، لا يكاد يتكلم في مجلسه بكلمة إلا وتتضمن أدب نفس أو أدب درس ، ولقد اختصم إليه علويان ، فقال أحدهما : قال لي كذا وكذا . قال : يا بني احتمل ، فإن الاحتمال قبر المعايب . 

قال ابن خلكان لما فرغ ابن الشجري من كتاب " الأمالي " أتاه ابن الخشاب ليسمعه ، فامتنع ، فعاداه ، ورد عليه في أماكن من الكتاب ، وخطأه ، فوقف ابن الشجري على رده ، فألف كتاب " الانتصار " في ذلك . قال : ولدت في رمضان سنة خمسين وأربعمائة . 

توفي في السادس والعشرين من رمضان سنة اثنتين وأربعين وخمسمائة ودفن بداره وإنما سمع الحديث في كهولته . 

*سير أعلام النبلاء*»* الطبقة التاسعة والعشرون*»* [COLOR=#000000][FONT=Tahoma]ابن الشجري

[url=http://library.islamweb.net/newlibrary/display_book.php?idfrom=5121&i  dto=5121&bk_no=60&ID=4984]

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الميداني 

**صاحب كتاب مَجمع الأمثال

**[ ص: 489 ]* *الميداني 

العلامة ، شيخ الأدب أبو الفضل أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن إبراهيم الميداني النيسابوري ، الكاتب اللغوي ، تلميذ الواحدي المفسر ، له كتاب في " الأمثال " لم يعمل مثله وكتاب " السامي في الأسامي " . 

توفي سنة ثماني عشرة وخمسمائة في رمضان . 

[ ص: 490 ] ومات ابنه العلامة أبو سعد سنة تسع وثلاثين وخمسمائة . 

http://library.islamweb.net/newlibra...k_no=60&flag=1



*ولد الميداني ونشأ وتوفي في نيسابور (حاضرة خراسان) ونسبته إلى (ميدان زياد) محلة فيها.
نقلا عن : الأعلام للزركلي
الميداني، أبو الفضل &bull; الموقع الرسمي للمكتبة الشاملة


*والميداني نسبة إلى** ميدان زياد بن عبد الرحمن**، وهي محلة في نيسابور.
محـمـد زاهـد عـبـد الـفـتاح أبـوغـدة: حدث في الخامس والعشرين من رمضان
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

* أبو شامة* *المقدسي

*ولُقب أبا شامة، لشامة كبيرة كانت فوق حاجبه الأيسر .

أبو شامة (599 - 665 هـ = 1202 - 1267 م) 

عبد الرحمن بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم المقدسي الدمشقي، أبو القاسم، شهاب الدين، أبو شامة: مؤرخ، محدث، باحث.
أصله من القدس، ومولده في دمشق، وبها منشأه ووفاته.
ولي بها مشيخة دار الحديث الأشرفية، ودخل عليه اثنان في صورة مستفتيين فضرباه، فمرض ومات.
له (كتاب الروضتين في أخبار الدولتين: الصلاحية والنورية - ط) و (ذيل الروضتين - ط) سماه ناشره (تراجم رجال القرنين السادس والسابع)
و (مختصر تاريخ ابن عساكر) خمس مجلدات، و (المرشد الوجيز إلى علوم تتعلق بالكتاب العزيز - خ [ثم طُبع]) في المكتبة البديرية بالقدس، وكتابان في (تاريخ دمشق) أحدهما كبير في خمسة عشر جزءا والثاني في خمسة أجزاء.
وله (إبراز المعاني - ط) في شرح الشاطبية، و (الباعث على إنكار البدع والحوادث - ط) و (كشف حال بني عبيد) الفاطميين و (الوصول في الأصول) و (مفردات القراء) و (نزهة المقلتين في أخبار الدولتين: دولة علاء الدين السلجوقي، ودولة ابنه جلال الدين خوارزمشاه - خ) بلغ فيه إلى حوادث سنة 659 منه نسخة في خزانة محمد الطاهر بن عاشور، كتبت سنة 734 هـ، كما في مذكرات حسن حسني عبد الوهاب الصمادحي التونسي.
وغير ذلك.
ووقف كتبه ومصنفاته جميعها في الخزانة العادلية بدمشق، فأصابها حريق التهم أكثرها.
ولُقب أبا شامة، لشامة كبيرة كانت فوق حاجبه الأيسر .

نقلا عن : الأعلام للزركلي
المقدسي، أبو شامة &bull; الموقع الرسمي للمكتبة الشاملة

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> كتاب: "كتاب الأربعين حديثا للبكري: كتاب الأربعين حديثا, الأربعين من أربعين عن أربعين" ... ويبدأ هكذا: 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> [/center]( أخبرنا الإمام العالم الشريف الحافظ الرحال، صدر الدين أبو علي الحسن بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد البكري التيمي بالقاهرة، قراءة عليه ...)
> 
> فهالني كثرة المحمدين وتتابعهم في النسب !!!
> 
> فمن وجد من الإخوة شيئاً فليتحفنا به ( إبتسامة )





> لا يهولنَّك ذلك يا أستاذ رضا.
> إمامنا الكبير ابن الجزري اسمه / محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن علي بن يوسف.
> وله من بين أبنائه:
> أبو الفتح/ محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن علي.
> وأبو الخير/ محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن علي.


*والإمام نجم الدين الغزي ت* *1061 هـ* *،* *محمد** بن** محمد** بن* *محمد** بن** محمد** بن أحمد، محدث الشام في عصره
*محـمـد زاهـد عـبـد الـفـتاح أبـوغـدة: حدث في الثامن عشر من جمادى الأخرة

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> غلام ثعلب
> 
> محمد بن عبد الواحد البغدادي الزاهد المعروف بـ (غلام ثعلب)
> 
> أبو عمر الزاهد الإمام الأوحد العلامة اللغوي المحدث أبو عمر محمد بن عبد الواحد بن أبي هاشم ، البغدادي الزاهد ، المعروف بغلام ثعلب . 
> 
> 
> ولد سنة إحدى وستين ومائتين . 
> 
> ...




*أبو عمر محمد بن عبد الواحد بن أبي هاشم الباوردي الزاهد، المعروف بغلام ثعلب، والمنسوب إلى باورد، وهي أبيورد بخراسان شمالي شرقي إيران واليوم في تركمنستان، ومنها أصل عائلته.

محـمـد زاهـد عـبـد الـفـتاح أبـوغـدة: حدث في الثالث عشر من ذي القعدة
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

المُبَرَّد

*إمام النحو أبو العباس ، محمد بن يزيد بن عبد الأكبر الأزدي ، البصري ، النحوي ، الأخباري ، صاحب " الكامل " . 

أخذ عن : أبي عثمان المازني ، وأبي حاتم السجستاني . 

وعنه : أبو بكر الخرائطي ، ونفطويه ، وأبو سهل القطان ، وإسماعيل الصفار ، والصولي ، وأحمد بن مروان الدينوري ، وعدة . 

وكان إماما ، علامة ، جميلا ، وسيما ، فصيحا ، مفوها ، موثقا ، [ ص: 577 ] صاحب نوادر وطرف . 

قال ابن حماد النحوي : كان ثعلب أعلم باللغة ، وبنفس النحو من المبرد ، وكان المبرد أكثر تفننا في جميع العلوم من ثعلب ، قلت : له تصانيف كثيرة ، يقال : إن المازني أعجبه جوابه ، فقال له : قم فأنت المبرد ، أي : المثبت للحق ، ثم غلب عليه : بفتح الراء . 

وكان آية في النحو . كان إسماعيل القاضي يقول : ما رأى المبرد مثل نفسه . 

مات المبرد في أول سنة ست وثمانين ومائتين . 


*سير أعلام النبلاء*»* الطبقة السادسة عشرة*»* المبرد

[url=http://library.islamweb.net/newlibrary/display_book.php?ID=2700&bk_no  =60&flag=1]

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*نور الدين الشهيد

*الملك العادل نور الدين محمود بن زنكي 

*(* وكان يتمنى أن يموت شهيدا، فمات بعلة (الخوانيق) في قلعة دمشق، فقيل له (الشهيد) )
الأعلام للزركلي

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الأقيشر الأسدي - الشاعر - 

**الأقيشر : لقب غلب عليه ، لأنه كان أحمر الوجه أقشر ، واسمه المغيرة بن عبد الله بن معرض بن عمرو بن أسد بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار.

وكان يكنى أبا معرض ، وقد ذكر ذلك في شعره في مواضع عدة ، منها قوله : فإن أبا معرض إذ حسا من الراح كأسا على المنبر خطيب لبيب أبو معرض فإن ليم في الخمر لم يصبر وعمر عمرا طويلا ، فكان أقعد بني أسد نسبا ، وما أخلقه بأن يكون ولد في الجاهلية ونشأ في أول الإسلام ، لأن سماك بن مخرمة الأسدي صاحب سماك بالكوفة بناه في أيام عمر ، وكان عثمانيا ، وأهل تلك المحلة إلى اليوم كذلك.

فيروي أهل الكوفة أن علي بن أبي طالب ، صلوات الله عليه ، لم يصل فيه ، وأهل الكوفة إلى اليوم يجتنبونه.

وسماك الذي بناه هو سماك بن مخرمة بن حمين بن بلث بن عمرو بن معرض بن أسد ، والأقيشر أقعد نسبا منه.

وقال الأقيشر في ذكر مسجد سماك شعرا أخبرنِي محمد بن الحسن الكندي الكوفي قال : أخبرنِي الحسن بن عليل العنزي ، عن محمد بن معاوية وكنيته أبو عبد الله محمد بن معاوية قال : الأقيشر من رهط خريم بن فاتك الأسدي.

وخريم إنما نسب إلى جد أبيه فاتك ، وهو خريم بن الأخرم بن شداد بن عمرو بن فاتك الأسدي ، وفاتك ابن قليب بن عمرو بن أسد.

والأقيشر هو المغيرة بن عبد الله بن معرض بن عمرو بن أسد.

قال : وهو القائل لما بنى سماك بن مخرمة مسجده الذي بالكوفة ، وهو أكبر مسجد لبني أسد ، وهو في خطة بني نصر بن قعين : غضبت دودان من مسجدنا وبه يعرفهم كل أحد لو هدمنا غدوة بنيانه لانمحت أسماؤهم طول الأبد اسمهم فيه وهم جيرانه واسمه الدهر لعمرو بن أسد كلما صلوا قسمنا أجره فلنا النصف على كل جسد فحلف بنو دودان ليضربنه .1*

http://library.islamweb.net/hadith/d...482&pid=295231

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

العلامة الشيخ أحمد الدردير


من أعلام المذهب المالكي


هو أحمد بن أحمد بن أبي حامد العَدوي المالكي الأزهري الخَلْوَتِي، الشهير بأحمد الدردير، ولد بقرية بني عدي التي تسكنها قبيلة بني عدي القرشية في أسيوط بصعيد مصر سنة 1127 هـ/1715 م، وينتهي نسبه إلى عمر بن الخطاب. وقد تلقب بـ (الدردير)؛ لأن قبيلة من العرب نزلت ببني عدي، وكان كبيرهم رجل مبارك من أهل العلم والفضل يدعى الدردير، فلُقِّبَ الشيخ أحمد به تفاؤلا.

http://fiqh.islammessage.com/NewsDetails.aspx?id=6440

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

* يزيد الرشك 
ابنُ أبي يزيد وَاسمُه سِنانُ أبو الأزهر الضبعي البصْري

**وهو يزيد ابنُ أبي يزيد وَاسمُه سِنانُ أبو الأزهر الضبعي البصْري، قال أبو عيسى الترمذي في باب مَا جاءَ في صَوم ثَلاثَة أيامِ من كل شهْر: والرّشْك هُو القسّامُ بلُغَةِ أهل البَصْرة، وَقيدتُه أنا بِخُراسانَ بفتح الراء عن أهل فارسِ وَهو الغَيور عندهم، وقيل: سُمي بذلك لِكِبَر لحيته، وَقيل: العَقرب هو اسمها بالفارسية ولأنها اختفَتْ في لحيته ثلاثة أيام ولم يَشعُر بها، ذكر ذلك القاضي الإمَام أبو الوليد بنُ الفَرَضي في كتاب "الألقابِ في أسماءِ نقلةِ الحديث"، وقاله الحافظ أبو علي الغسّاني في "تقييد المهْمَل"، والقاضي أبو الفضْل عياض بن موسى في "مشارِق الأنوار" له وغيرهم.
**أداء ما وجب من بيان وضع الوضاعين في رجب - لابن دحية الكلبي الأندلسي ت 633 هـ*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*النديم * - صاحب كتاب ( الفهرست ) -

*لماذا لقِّب بالنديم؟!*

♦ لقد سكَتت المراجع عن هذه، ولعلَّ عبارة الذهبي التي نقلها ابن حجر، وهي: الأخباري الأديب، وعبارة الصفدي - وهي: الأخباري - تُلقيان بصيصًا من الضوء على هذا اللَّقب؛ فلقد كان أخباريًّا أديبًا، فما أولاه أن يكون نديمًا ينادِم الناس بأخباره[2].*هل هو (النديم) أم (ابن النديم)؟*

♦ اشتَهر الرجل (بابن النديم) فتكاد تُجمِع المصادر التي ترجَمت له على أنه المعروف (بابن النديم)، إلا أن محقِّق طبعة "الفهرست" في طهران "رضا تجدد" نبَّه إلى أنه هو "النديم" لا "ابن النديم"، وصوَّر الصفحة الأولى من مخطوطة نفيسة في تستربيتي، جاء اسم الكتاب فيها "الفهرست للنديم"، وعلى هامِشها من اليمين، بخط المؤرِّخ "أحمد بن علي المقريزي" ما نَصُّه: "مؤلِّف هذا الكتاب أبو الفرج محمد بن أبي يعقوب إسحاق بن محمد إسحاق الورَّاق، المعروف بالنديم"[3].♦ ونجد أيضًا في أكثر من موضِع من كتابه يتردَّد ذِكر اسمه المعروف بـ"النديم"؛ ففي الجزء السابع من كتاب الفهرست: محمد بن إسحاق النديم، المعروف بأبي الفرج بن أبي يعقوب الورَّاق[4].وفي الجزء الثامن من كتاب الفهرست:محمد بن إسحاق النديم، المعروف بأبي الفرج بن أبي يعقوب الوراق[5].وفي الجزء العاشر من كتاب الفهرست:محمد بن إسحاق النديم المعروف بأبي الفرج بن أبي يعقوب الورَّاق[6].♦ ومن خلال ذلك نجد أنَّ تَلقيبه بالنديم، يكاد يكون خالصًا له، لا نصيب لأبيه فيه، والنصوص التي ورَدت في كتاب الفهرست لا تُملي غيره؛ فإنَّ الرجل هو "النديم" لا "ابن النديم"، وكما سبَق أنَّه لقِّب بالنَّديم لسببٍ؛ فالملقَّب هو الرجل نفسه "النديم"، والمشهور هو الرجل نفْسه، وهو قول موثَّق بأدلَّة لا عن هوى.

 ____________________

[2] مجلة تُراث الإنسانية، مقال بعُنوان: "الفهرست"؛ لابن النديم، للأستاذ: إبراهيم الإبياري، المجلد الثالث، ص196.
[3] الأعلام، ج6/ ص29.
[4] الفهرست، ص237، ط. الهيئة العامة لقصور الثقافة.
[5] ص303، الفهرست.
[6] الفهرست، ص351.



http://www.alukah.net/library/0/46816/#ixzz3OdXUpTnv

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> المُبَرَّد
> 
> *إمام النحو أبو العباس ، محمد بن يزيد بن عبد الأكبر الأزدي ، البصري ، النحوي ، الأخباري ، صاحب " الكامل " . 
> 
> أخذ عن : أبي عثمان المازني ، وأبي حاتم السجستاني . 
> 
> وعنه : أبو بكر الخرائطي ، ونفطويه ، وأبو سهل القطان ، وإسماعيل الصفار ، والصولي ، وأحمد بن مروان الدينوري ، وعدة . 
> 
> وكان إماما ، علامة ، جميلا ، وسيما ، فصيحا ، مفوها ، موثقا ، [ ص: 577 ] صاحب نوادر وطرف . 
> ...



*راء المبرِّد*


*السائل:**(أبو أحمد الزهرانيّ) يسأل عن راء المبرِّد، أهي مفتوحة أم مكسورة؟**الفتوى:**أبو العباس، محمد بن يزيد المبرّد الأزديّ، صاحب الكامل والمقتضب.* *قيل له: المبرَّد (بفتح الرّاء) لحُسن وجهه، يقال: رجلٌ مبرَّدٌ، ومقسم الوجه. ومن قال: المبرِّد (بالكسر)، قال: معناه: المثبّت للحقّ، لقَّبه به شيخه المازنيّ.**
وقد لقيت هذه الرّاء حظًّا كبيرًا من الخلاف والجدل، كما فصّل ذلك الشيخ عبدالخالق عضيمة في تحقيقه لكتاب “المقتضب”، حتى قال أحد علماء شنقيط:
والكسر في راء المبرِّد واجبٌ
وبغير هذا ينطق الجُهلاءُ
ولا أنصحكُ بتضييع الوقت في تحقيق ذلك، فليس في هذا وأمثاله كبير فائدة، ويكفي أن تعلم ورود الوجهين، كما رُوي الوجهان في (المسيّب)، والد كبير التّابعين سعيد بن المسيّب، ونظيره في القراءات: (فمستقرٌ ومستودعٌ) بفتح القاف وكسرها، وفي السنَّة الميمُ في قوله : “فقمنٌ أن يستجاب لكم”، وفي أسماء الأنبياء سين (يوسف)، ونون (يونس) مع الضمّ، وفي الصحابة دال (دحية الكلبي)، وفي الملائكة جيم (جبريل)، وفي الشياطين خاء (خنزب)، وهو شيطان الصلاة، وفي ألفاظ الآخرة قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام عن جسر جهنّم: “دَِحضٌ مزلة” بفتح الدّال وكسرها، وفي ألفاظ البرزخ (جنازة)، وفي الأزمنة قاف (ذي القعدة)، وحاء (ذي الحجّة)، وفي الأمكنة (البصرة)، وفي ذوات الأربع (اللّقحة)، وفي الطّير دال (دجاجة)، وفي الجماد فاء (ذو الفقار)، وتاء (الخاتم)، وفي الأفعال سين (عَسَِيت)، وفي الأموال صاد (الصّداق)، وفي الآنية طاء (الطست)، وفي الأعضاء حاء (الحقو)، وفي أبواب الفقه جيم (الجعالة)، وفي الأنساب (الكشي) بفتح الكاف مع الشِّين، وبكسرها مع السِّين، وفي أسماء العلوم طاء (الطّب)، وفي أوصاف العلماء حاء (الحبر).
وأمّا ما روي عن سعيد بن المسيّب أنّه قال: (سيّب اللهُ من سيَّب أبي)؛ فهي إن صحّت عنه، دعوة لا يُستجاب لها، ولا ذنب على من نطق بما ثبت له، وهي -أي الدّعوة المذكورة- تحتمل الدّعاء له والدّعاء عليه، ولا يُظنّ بصالحي المؤمنين إلاّ خيرًا.

http://www.m-a-arabia.com/site/1652.html
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الشِّهاب العابر

عابر الرؤى شيخ الإمام ابن القيم - رحمهم الله - 

جاء في كتاب*ابن قيم الجوزية وجهوده في خدمة السنة - الصفحة 22 
**((* أولاً: شيوخه في الحديث:
1- الشِّهاب العابر: أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد المنعم بن نعمة، المقدسي، الحنبلي، شهاب الدين، أبو العباس، عابر الرؤيا.
مولده: سنة (628هـ).
سمع الكثير، وروى الحديث، وتَفَقَّه وحَصَّل المذهب، ثم أقبل على علم الرؤيا فبرع فيه، وكان له في اليد الطولى، بحيث فاق في ذلك أهل زمانه، وله فيه تصنيف1.
توفي بدمشق في ذي القعدة، سنة: (697هـ)2.
وقد ذكرت أكثر مصادر ترجمة ابن القَيِّم سماعه منه3.
وهو من أوائل الشيوخ الذين سمع منهم ابن القَيِّم، وقد 'حَدَّث عن شيخه: التعبير وغيره'4.
وقد حَدَّثَ ابن القَيِّم - رحمه لله - عنه بتفسير بعض الرؤى في كتابه (زاد المعاد)5 ))

___________________
1 جاء في حاشية (زاد المعاد): (3/614) تسميته بـ (البدر المنير).
2 له ترجمة في: معجم الشيوخ - الذهبي: (1/60)، والبداية والنهاية: (13/374)، والشذرات: (5/437).
3 انظر من ذلك: المعجم المختص: (ص269)، والوافي بالوفيات: (2/271)، وذيل طبقات الحنابلة: (2/447)، وطبقات المفسرين - للداودي (2/91).
4 ذيل العبر - للحسيني: (ص155).
5 (3/614 - 615). 

قال عنه الإمام ابن القيم: ( وهذه كانت حال شيخنا هذا، ورسوخه في علم التعبير، وسمعت عليه عدة أجزاء، ولم يتفق لي قراءة هذا العلم عليه، لصغر السن، واخترام الْمَنَيَّة له ) زاد المعاد: (3/615-616).

http://kl28.com/house_of_knowledge/p..._AsSnh_page_22

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الشرنبلالي الحنفي (994 - 1069 هـ)*


حسن بن عمار بن علي الشرنبلالي المصري: فقيه حنفي، مكثر من التصنيف. نسبته إلى شبرى بلولة (بالمنوفية) جاء به والده منها إلى القاهرة، وعمره ست سنوات. فنشأ بها ودرس في الأزهر، وأصبح المعول عليه في الفتوى. من كتبه (نور الإيضاح - ط) في الفقه، و (مراقي الفلاح - ط) شرح نور الإيضاح، و (شرح منظومة ابن وهبان - خ) و (تحفة الأكمل - خ) و (التحقيقات القدسية - خ) وتعرف برسائل الشرنبلالي، وعدتها 48 رسالة، و (العقد الفريد - خ) في التقليد و (مراقي السعادات - ط) و (غنية ذوي الإحكام - ط) حاشية على (درر الحكام) لملا خسرو. توفي في القاهرة.

الأعلام للزركلي

*الشُّرُنْبُلالي**:* بضم الشين مع الراء، وسكون النون، وضم الباء نسبة لشبرا بلولة، وهذه النسبة على غير قياس، والأصل شبرا بلولى نسبة كبلده، تجاه منوف العليا بإقليم المنوفية بسواد مصر.


http://www.feqhweb.com/vb/t10646.html#ixzz3h0negmWe

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> ومن غرائب الألقاب :
> الشاعر ديك الجن ...



*ترجمة ديك الجن الحمصي في مسالك الأبصار في ممالك الأمصار*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

من ألف كتابا أو أطال صحبته أو حفظه فصار يعرف به

عبدالعال بن سعد الرشيدي


وقع لبعض العلماء أنَّهم نُسبوا إلى كتابٍ ألَّفوه، أو أطالوا صحبته، أو حفظوه فأصبَح الناسُ لا يعرفونهم إلاَّ من خلال هذا الكتاب.

مثال ذلك:

محمد بن حبيب بن أمية بن عمرو الهاشمي:
ويعرف بالمحبِّري نسبةً إلى كتاب ألَّفه باسم (*المحبَّر*) قال الزِّرِكْلي رحمه الله عند تعداده لكتبه: و(المحبَّر) بفتح الباء وتشديدِها، وإليه يُنسَب. اهـ.

وقال الشيخ حمد الجاسر رحمه الله: وهذا الوصف؛ أي: المحبَّري لكونه ألَّف كتابَ المحبَّر[1].

علي بن محمد بن علي الفصيحي المتوفى سنة (516هـ):
قال عنه ياقوت الحموي: سمِّي بالفصيحي لكثرةِ دراسته (*الفصيح*)؛ لثَعلب، وصار له به أنس[2].

محمد بن سليمان بن سعيد المحيوي الرومي الحنفي، ويعرف بالكافياجي:

قال السخاوي رحمه الله: أكثر من قراءة *الكافيَّة* لابن الحاجب، وأقرأ بها حتى نُسِبَ إليها بزيادة جيم كما هي عادة التُّرك في النسَب (الكافيجي)[3].

أحمد بن محمد الواسطي ثم الأشمومي الوجيزي:
كان قد حفظ كتاب *الوجيز* - لأبي حامد الغزالي - واعتنى به فعُرِف به[4].

أحمد بن محمد الأربلي المعروف بالتعجيزي:
لحفظه كتاب (*التعجيز*)[5].

العلامة شمس الدين محمد بن إبراهيم لقب *بالكلِّي*:
لأنَّه كان يحفظ* كلِّيات القانون*؛ لأبي البقاء[6].

الفقيه جمال الدين محمد بن عبدالله الخطابي المتوفَّى (سنة 821ه):
يحفظ *التنبيهَ*؛ لأبي إسحاق الشيرازي ويداوِم على مطالعته، فسمِّي *التنبيهي* نسبةً إلى هذا الكتاب[7].

عبدالرحمن بن محمد بن أحمد الأشموني الشافعي *المنهاجي*:
نزيل الباسطية، وقيل له المنهاجي لأنَّ جدَّه قدِم من الأشمونين قبل بلوغِه فحفِظ *القرآنَ والمنهاج* في سنَة فلقَّبه بذلك أحدُ شيخيه الملوي والدلاصي[8].

محمد بن عبدالرحيم بن أحمد الشافعي *المنهاجي*:
وهي شهرة جدِّه؛ لكونه يحفظُ *المنهاج*[9].

[1] الأعلام؛ للزِّرِكْلي (6/ 78)، ومختلف القبائل ومؤتلفها المطبوع بذيل كتاب الإيناس في علم الأنساب (ص287)، وفي تاج العروس: والمُحبريُّ بِكَسر الموحدةِ محمد بن حَبِيب، اللغويُّ، نُسِبَ إِلى كتابٍ أَلَّفه سَماه المحبِّرَ؛ (10/ 519 حبر).
[2] معجم البلدان (4/ 321رقم 655).
[3] الضوء اللامع؛ للسخاوي (7/ 259)، البدر الطالع؛ للشوكاني (688رقم 446).
[4] الدرر الكامنة (1/ 243)*،* ونقل السبكي رحمه الله في طبقات الشافعية الكبرى (8/ 362 رقم 1258): أنَّ يوسف بن عبدالله بن إبراهيم أبو الحجاج الدمشقي وجيه الدين الوجيزي أحد الأئمَّة من مشايخ القاهرة، نُسب إلى كتابِ الوجيز لحفظه إيَّاه.
[5] الدرر الكامنة (1/ 255)*.*
[6] الوافي بالوفيات (2/ 5 رقم 250).
[7] تاريخ البديهي (مخطوط) كما قال عبدالله الحبشي في كتابه: (الكتاب في الحضارة الإسلامية 130).
[8] الضوء اللامع (4/ 122رقم 327).
[9] الضوء اللامع (8/ 49رقم 55).



رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/87098/#ixzz3ncbAb8IJ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*إمام الحرمين 

(**أبو المعالي* *الجويني )

**الإمام الكبير ، شيخ الشافعية ، إمام الحرمين أبو المعالي ، عبد الملك ابن الإمام أبي محمد عبد الله بن يوسف بن عبد الله بن يوسف بن محمد بن حيويه الجويني ، ثم النيسابوري ، ضياء الدين الشافعي ، صاحب التصانيف . 

ولد في أول سنة تسع عشرة وأربعمائة . [ ص: 469 ] 

وسمع من أبيه ، وأبي سعد النصرويي ، وأبي حسان محمد بن أحمد المزكي ، ومنصور بن رامش ، وعدة . وقيل : إنه سمع حضورا من صاحبالأصم علي بن محمد الطرازي . 

وله أربعون حديثا سمعناها . 

روى عنه : أبو عبد الله الفراوي ، وزاهر الشحامي ، وأحمد بن سهل المسجدي ، وآخرون . 

http://library.islamweb.net/newlibra...k_no=60&flag=1

http://majles.alukah.net/t21056/

http://www.ajurry.com/vb/showthread.php?t=27215


*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

.
*فصل [ تاريخ استعمال الألقاب وحكمها ]*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الراوي قنبل


**(محمد بن عبدالرحمن المكي 195-291هـ)*
( صاحب رواية قنبل عن ابن كثير) رحمهما الله

محمد بن عبدالرحمن بن محمد بن خالد بن سعيد بن جرجة، المكِّي المخزومي بالولاء، أبو عمر، الشهير بقنبل، ولد بمكة سنة (195هـ).وقيل في سبب لقبه بقنبل: إنه كان يستعمل دواء يقال له: قنبيل، لداء أصابه، فلما أكثر من استعماله عُرف به، ثم خُفِّفَ، وقيل: قنبل.وقيل: بل هو من قوم يقال لهم: القَنَابِلَة.

http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/83006/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*رُوَيس

*أبو عبد الله محمد بن المتوكل اللؤلؤي البصري، الملقب (رويس)*راوي الإمام يعقوب الحضرمي 


* أبو عبد الله (رويس) [3]:
هو: أبو عبد الله محمد بن المتوكل اللؤلؤي البصري، الملقب (رويس). 
مقرئ حاذق ضابط مشهور، أخذ القراءة عن يعقوب الحضرمي من غير واسطة.

 قال عنه الداني: (وهو من أحذق أصحابه). كان إماماً في القراءة قيما بها ماهراً ضابطاً مشهوراً حاذقاً. 
روى القراءة عنه عرضاً محمد بن هارون التمار والإمام أبو عبد الله الزبير بن أحمد الزبيري الشافعي،* قال الأستاذ أبو عبد الله القصاع: (كان يعني رويساً مشهوراً جليلاً)*، وروى عن فارس عن السامري قال لي أبو بكر التمار: (كان رويس يأخذ عن المبتدئين بتحقيق الهمزتين معاً في نحو (أأنذرتهم) و (جاء أجلهم) ونظائره، وكان يأخذ على الماهر بتخفيف الهمزة الثانية. 
قال السامري: (وأقرأني التمار بتحقيق الهمزتين معاً، قلت: والتحقيق عن رويس في الهمزتين غير معروف فهو مما انفرد به السامري والله أعلم)، قال الزهري: (وسألت أبا حاتم عن رويس هل قرأ على يعقوب فقال نعم قرأ معنا وختم عليه ختمات). 
توفي سنة ثمان وثلاثين ومائتين في مدينة البصرة.


http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/91613/#_ftn3
http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/91613/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

من ألف كتابا أو أطال صحبته أو حفظه فصار يعرف به


عبدالعال بن سعد الرشيدي


وقع لبعض العلماء أنَّهم نُسبوا إلى كتابٍ ألَّفوه، أو أطالوا صحبته، أو حفظوه فأصبَح الناسُ لا يعرفونهم إلاَّ من خلال هذا الكتاب.

مثال ذلك:


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  محمد بن حبيب بن أمية بن عمرو الهاشمي:ويعرف بالمحبِّري 

نسبةً إلى كتاب ألَّفه باسم (المحبَّر) قال الزِّرِكْلي رحمه الله عند تعداده لكتبه: و(المحبَّر) بفتح الباء وتشديدِها، وإليه يُنسَب. اهـ. 
وقال الشيخ حمد الجاسر رحمه الله: وهذا الوصف؛ أي: المحبَّري لكونه ألَّف كتابَ المحبَّر[1].

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  علي بن محمد بن علي الفصيحي المتوفى سنة (516هـ):

قال عنه ياقوت الحموي: سمِّي بالفصيحي لكثرةِ دراسته (الفصيح)؛ لثَعلب، وصار له به أنس[2].

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  محمد بن سليمان بن سعيد المحيوي الرومي الحنفي، ويعرف بالكافياجي:

قال السخاوي رحمه الله: أكثر من قراءة الكافيَّة لابن الحاجب، وأقرأ بها حتى نُسِبَ إليها بزيادة جيم كما هي عادة التُّرك في النسَب (الكافيجي)[3].

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أحمد بن محمد الواسطي ثم الأشمومي الوجيزي:

كان قد حفظ كتاب الوجيز - لأبي حامد الغزالي - واعتنى به فعُرِف به[4].

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أحمد بن محمد الأربلي المعروف بالتعجيزي:لحفظه كتاب (التعجيز)[5].

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  العلامة شمس الدين محمد بن إبراهيم لقب بالكلِّي:

لأنَّه كان يحفظ كلِّيات القانون؛ لأبي البقاء[6].

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الفقيه جمال الدين محمد بن عبدالله الخطابي المتوفَّى (سنة 821ه):

يحفظ التنبيهَ؛ لأبي إسحاق الشيرازي ويداوِم على مطالعته، فسمِّي التنبيهي نسبةً إلى هذا الكتاب[7].

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عبدالرحمن بن محمد بن أحمد الأشموني الشافعي المنهاجي:نزيل الباسطية، وقيل له المنهاجي لأنَّ جدَّه قدِم من الأشمونين قبل بلوغِه فحفِظ القرآنَ والمنهاج في سنَة فلقَّبه بذلك أحدُ شيخيه الملوي والدلاصي[8].

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  محمد بن عبدالرحيم بن أحمد الشافعي المنهاجي:

وهي شهرة جدِّه؛ لكونه يحفظُ المنهاج[9].


[1] الأعلام؛ للزِّرِكْلي (6/ 78)، ومختلف القبائل ومؤتلفها المطبوع بذيل كتاب الإيناس في علم الأنساب (ص287)، وفي تاج العروس: والمُحبريُّ بِكَسر الموحدةِ محمد بن حَبِيب، اللغويُّ، نُسِبَ إِلى كتابٍ أَلَّفه سَماه المحبِّرَ؛ (10/ 519 حبر).
[2] معجم البلدان (4/ 321رقم 655).
[3] الضوء اللامع؛ للسخاوي (7/ 259)، البدر الطالع؛ للشوكاني (688رقم 446).
[4] الدرر الكامنة (1/ 243)*،* ونقل السبكي رحمه الله في طبقات الشافعية الكبرى (8/ 362 رقم 1258): أنَّ يوسف بن عبدالله بن إبراهيم أبو الحجاج الدمشقي وجيه الدين الوجيزي أحد الأئمَّة من مشايخ القاهرة، نُسب إلى كتابِ الوجيز لحفظه إيَّاه.
[5] الدرر الكامنة (1/ 255)*.*
[6] الوافي بالوفيات (2/ 5 رقم 250).
[7] تاريخ البديهي (مخطوط) كما قال عبدالله الحبشي في كتابه: (الكتاب في الحضارة الإسلامية 130).
[8] الضوء اللامع (4/ 122رقم 327).
[9] الضوء اللامع (8/ 49رقم 55).



رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/87098/#ixzz3owrRYhGm

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*حلولو المالكي


أحمد حلولوهو أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن موسى بن عبد الحقِّ المغربي القيرواني المالكي، المعروف ﺑ «حلولو» القروي، فقيه أصولي، نزل تونس، وولي قضاء طرابلس سنين، ثمَّ رجع إلى تونس واستقر بها، ثمَّ ولي مشيخة بعض المدارس، من مؤلفاته: «الضياء اللامع في شرح جمع الجوامع» للسبكي، و«التوضيح شرح التنقيح» للقرافي، و«شرح مختصر خليل»، و«شرح الإشارة» للباجي، توفي سنة (٨٩٨ﻫ)(١).
[«الإنارة» (٩)]


(١) انظر ترجمته في: «الضوء اللامع» للسخاوي (٢/ ٢٦٠)، «معجم المؤلفين» لكحالة (١/ ١٣٤)، «شجرة النور» لمخلوف (١/ ٢٥٩)، «الأعلام» للزركلي (١/ ١٤٧).
http://ferkous.com/home/?q=aalam-41



أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الرحمن الشهير بحُلُولُو الوامح أو القروي أو الزليطني من فقهاء المالكية ... له ترجمة في تطريز الديباج وتوشيحه وشجرة النور وتكميل صلحاء القيروان ... من علماء القرن التاسع ... طبع من كتبه " الضياء اللامع في شرح جمع الجوامع " و " المسائل المختصرة من فتاوى البرزلي ".*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الأحاديث الواردة في الأسماء و الكنى والألقاب جمعا و تخريجا و دراسة*

http://catch1000.blogspot.com/2015/1...-post_237.html

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*إلكيا الهرّاسي

**علي بن محمد بن علي الآملي الطبري ثم الجرجاني**، وكنيته* *أبو الحسن**، وكان يعرف* *بإلكيا الهرّاسي**. و**"إلكيا"** بالهمزة المكسورة واللام الساكنة، ثم الكاف المكسورة، وفتح الياء المخففة، معناه في لغة الفرس: الكبير القدر بين الناس. و**"الهراسي"** بالراء المشددة والسين المهملة، معناه: الخائف. وهو من أهل الجرجان.

*http://majles.alukah.net/t74788/#post487800



في سير أعلام النبلاء :

*[ ص: 350 ]* *إلكيا 

العلامة ، شيخ الشافعية ، ومدرس النظامية أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن علي الطبري الهراسي . 

[ ص: 351 ] رحل ، فتفقه بإمام الحرمين ، وبرع في المذهب وأصوله ، وقدم بغداد ، فولي النظامية سنة 493 وإلى أن مات . 

تخرج به الأئمة ، وكان أحد الفصحاء ، ومن ذوي الثروة والحشمة ، له تصانيف حسنة . 

حدث عن زيد بن صالح الآملي وجماعة . 

روى عنه سعد الخير ، وعبد الله بن محمد بن غالب ، وأبو طاهر السلفي . 

قال السلفي : سمعت الفقهاء يقولون : كان الجويني يقول في تلامذته إذا ناظروا : التحقيق للخوافي والجريان للغزالي ، والبيان لإلكيا . 

مات إلكيا في المحرم سنة أربع وخمسمائة وله ثلاث وخمسون سنة وشهران ، وكانوا يلقبونه شمس الإسلام . 

قال ابن الأثير : اتهم إلكيا مدرس النظامية بأنه باطني ، فقبض عليه السلطان محمد ، فشهدوا ببراءة الساحة ، فأطلق . 

[ ص: 352 ] قلت : وصنف كتابا في الرد على مفردات الإمام أحمد فلم ينصف فيه . 

*الكتب *»* سير أعلام النبلاء *»* الطبقة السابعة والعشرون *»* إلكيا

*http://library.islamweb.net/newlibra...k_no=60&flag=1
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الشلوبين 


**[ ص: 207 ]* *الشلوبين 

الأستاذ العلامة إمام النحو أبو علي عمر بن محمد بن عمر الأزدي الإشبيلي الأندلسي النحوي الملقب بالشلوبين . 

[ ص: 208 ] والشلوبين في لغة الأندلسيين : هو الأبيض الأشقر . 

مولده في سنة اثنتين وستين وخمسمائة بإشبلية . 

سمع من أبي بكر بن الجد ، وأبي عبد الله بن زرقون ، وأبي محمد بن بونه ، وأبي زيد السهيلي ، وعبد المنعم بن الفرس ، وطائفة . 

وله إجازة خاصة من أبي طاهر السلفي ، وأبي بكر بن خير ، وأبي القاسم بن حبيش . 

اختص بابن الجد ، وربي في حجره ; لأن أباه كان خادما لابن الجد ، وله سماع كثير . وأخذ النحو عن ابن ملكون ، وأبي الحسن نجبة . 

وكان إماما في العربية لا يشق غباره ولا يجارى . تصدر لإقرائها ستين سنة ، ثم في أواخر عمره ترك الإقراء لإطباق الفتن واستيلاء العدو . 

وله تصانيف مفيدة ، وعمل لنفسه " مشيخة " نص فيها على اتساع مسموعاته ، فقال الأبار : سمعت من ينكر ذلك ويدفعه -يعني الاتساع- وكان أنيق الكتابة ، أخذ عنه عالم لا يحصون . 

قال ابن خلكان قد رأيت جماعة من أصحابه ، وكل منهم يقول : ما يتقاصر أبو علي شيخنا عن الشيخ أبي علي الفارسي ، وقالوا : كان فيه مع فضيلته غفلة وصورة بله حتى قالوا : كان إلى جانب نهر ، وبيده كراس ، فوقع في الماء فاغترفه بكراس آخر فتلفا . 

وله على " الجزولية " شرحان . عاش ثلاثا وثمانين سنة . 

توفي في صفر سنة خمس وأربعين وستمائة . 

*سير أعلام النبلاء*»* الطبقة الرابعة والثلاثون*»* الشلوبين

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*ابن عمار الشهيد*ت 317 هـ
أَبُو الفَضْلِ مُحَمَّدُ بنُ أَبِي الحُسَيْنِ أَحْمَدَ بنِ مُحَمَّدِ بنِ عَمَّارِ بنِ مُحَمَّدِ بنِ حَازِمِ بنِ المُعَلَّى بنِ الجَارُوْدِ الجَارُوْدِيُّ، الهَرَوِيُّ، الشَّهِيْدُ 

قال الذهبي في «السير» :
الإِمَامُ، الحَافِظُ، النَّاقِدُ، المُجَوِّدُ، أَبُو الفَضْلِ مُحَمَّدُ بنُ أَبِي الحُسَيْنِ أَحْمَدَ بنِ مُحَمَّدِ بنِ عَمَّارِ بنِ مُحَمَّدِ بنِ حَازِمِ بنِ المُعَلَّى بنِ الجَارُوْدِ الجَارُوْدِيُّ، الهَرَوِيُّ، الشَّهِيْدُ.
سَمِعَ:أَحْمَدَ بنَ نَجْدَةَ بنِ العُرْيَانِ، وَالحُسَيْنَ بنَ إِدْرِيْسَ، وَمُعَاذَ بنَ المُثَنَّى، وَأَحْمَدَ بنَ إِبْرَاهِيْمَ بنِ مِلْحَانَ، وَمُحَمَّدَ بنَ عَبْدِ اللهِ بنِ إِبْرَاهِيْمَ الأَنْصَارِيَّ، وَأَقرَانَهُم بِخُرَاسَانَ وَبَالعِرَاقِ.
وَهُوَ مِنْ أَقرَانِ الطَّبَرَانِيِّ  ، وَابْنِ عَدِيٍّ، وَإِنَّمَا كُتِبَ هُنَا لِقِدَمِ وَفَاتِهِ، فَافْهَمْ ذَلِكَ، وَلَوْ أَنَّنِي أَخَّرْتُهُ إِلَى عَصْرِ أَقرَانِهِ، لَسَاغَ أَيْضاً.
وَقَدْ سَمِعَ بِنَيْسَابُوْرَ مِنْ:أَبِي العَبَّاسِ الثَّقَفِيِّ.
حَدَّثَ عَنْهُ:أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الحَافِظُ، وَأَبُو الحُسَيْنِ الحَجَّاجِيُّ، وَعَبْدُ اللهِ بنُ سَعْدٍ - حُفَّاظُ نَيْسَابُوْرَ - وَمُحَمَّدُ بنُ أَحْمَدَ بنِ حَمَّادٍ الكُوْفِيُّ، وَأَبُو الحُسَيْنِ بنُ المُظَفَّرِ، وَغَيْرُهُم.
قَالَ الحَاكِمُ:سَمِع  تُ بُكَيْرَ بنَ أَحْمَدَ الحَدَّادَ بِمَكَّةَ يَقُوْلُ:
كَأَنِّيْ أَنظُرُ إِلَى الحَافِظِ مُحَمَّدِ بنِ أَبِي الحُسَيْنِ وَقَدْ أَخَذَتْهُ السُّيُوفُ، وَهُوَ مُتَعَلِّقٌ بِيَدَيْهِ جَمِيْعاً بِحَلْقَتِي البَابِ، حَتَّى سَقَطَ رَأْسُهُ عَلَى عَتَبَةِ الكَعْبَةِ سَنَةَ ثَلاَثٍ وَعِشْرِيْنَ وَثَلاَثِ مائَةٍ.
هَكَذَا قَالَ، فَوَهِمَ، إِنَّمَا كَانَ ذَلِكَ سَنَةَ سَبْعَ عَشْرَةَ وَثَلاَثِ مائَةٍ، فِي ذِي الحِجَّةِ، عَامَ اقتُلِعَ الحَجَرُ الأَسْوَدُ، وَرُدِمَ بِئرُ زَمْزَمَ بِالقَتْلَى عَلَى يَدِ القَرَامِطَةِ .
وَقُتِلَ مَعَهُ:أَخُوْهُ  المُحَدِّثُ أَبُو نَصْرٍ أَحْمَدُ، وَقَدْ سَمِعا مِنْ جَدِّهِمَا لِلأُمِّ؛أَبِي سَعْدٍ يَحْيَى بنِ مَنْصُوْرٍ الزَّاهِدِ الهَرَوِيِّ.
وَقَدْ خَرَّجَ الحَافِظُ أَبُو الفَضْلِ (صَحِيْحاً) عَلَى رَسْمِ (صَحِيْحِ مُسْلِمٍ)، وَرَأَيْت لَهُ جُزءاً مُفِيْداً، فِيْهِ بِضْعَةٌ وَثَلاَثُوْنَ حَدِيْثاً مِنَ الأَحَادِيْثِ الَّتِي بَيَّنَ عِلَلَهَا فِي(صَحِيْحِ مُسْلِمٍ).
وَأَقدَمُ شَيْخٍ لَقِيَهُ:عُثْمَ  نُ بنُ سَعِيْدٍ الدَّارِمِيُّ الحَافِظُ.
وَلَعَلَّهُ لَمْ يَبْلُغْ خَمْسِيْنَ سَنَةً - رَحِمَهُ اللهُ - وَلِهَذَا لَمْ يَشْتَهِرْ حَدِيْثُه.

وجاء في «تاريخ بغداد»:
مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَبِي الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عمار، أبو الفضل، يعرف بابن أبي سعد الهَرَويّ:
قدم بَغْدَاد حاجا وحدث بها عَنْ مُحَمَّد بْن عَبْد اللَّهِ بْن إِبْرَاهِيمَ الأنصاري الهرويّ.
روى عنه مُحَمَّد بْن المظفر، ومُحَمَّد بْن أَحْمَدَ بْن حَمَّاد بْن سُفْيَان الْكُوفِيّ، وكان ثقة حافظا. وقيل إن اسم أبيه الحسن، والله أعلم.
أَخْبَرَنِي أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ الأَزْهَرِيُّ قَالَ نبأنا محمّد بن المظفر قال نبأنا أبو الفضل محمّد ابن أَبِي الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَمَّارٍ الْهَرَوِيُّ المعروف بابن أبي سعيد- قدم علينا للحج سنة سبع عشرة وثلاثمائة- قال نبأنا محمد بن عبد الله بن إبراهيم الأنصاري قال حدّثني أبي قال: نبأنا غَسَّانُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ عَنْ سُفْيَانَ عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ- يَعْنِي ابْنَ أَبِي فَرْوَةَ- عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ حُنَيْنٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: إِنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صَلَّى مَرَّةً فِي ثَوْبٍ وَاحِدٍ كَانَ صَفِيقًا مُتَّزِرًا بِهِ، وَمَرَّةً كَانَ وَاسِعًا فَصَلَّى مُلْتَحِفًا.
قَرَأْتُ فِي كِتَابِ أَبِي الْقَاسِمِ بْنِ الثَّلاجِ بخطه: قتل أبو الفضل محمد بن الحسين المعروف بابن أبي الحسين مع أخيه في يوم الاثنين قبل التروية بيوم في المسجد الحرام.
قتلهما القرمطي ابن أبي سعيد الجنابي في السنة التي دخل القرمطي مكة سبع عشرة وثلاثمائة.

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1421

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*ابن عمار الشهيد
( تابع) ...

*قَالَ الحَاكِمُ: سَمِعتُ بُكَيْرَ بنَ أَحْمَدَ الحَدَّادَ بِمَكَّةَ يَقُوْلُ:
كَأَنِّيْ أَنظُرُ إِلَى الحَافِظِ مُحَمَّدِ بنِ أَبِي الحُسَيْنِ وَقَدْ أَخَذَتْهُ السُّيُوفُ، وَهُوَ مُتَعَلِّقٌ بِيَدَيْهِ جَمِيْعاً بِحَلْقَتِي البَابِ، حَتَّى سَقَطَ رَأْسُهُ عَلَى عَتَبَةِ الكَعْبَةِ سَنَةَ ثَلاَثٍ وَعِشْرِيْنَ وَثَلاَثِ مائَةٍ.
هَكَذَا قَالَ، فَوَهِمَ، إِنَّمَا كَانَ ذَلِكَ سَنَةَ سَبْعَ عَشْرَةَ وَثَلاَثِ مائَةٍ، فِي ذِي الحِجَّةِ، عَامَ اقتُلِعَ الحَجَرُ الأَسْوَدُ، وَرُدِمَ بِئرُ زَمْزَمَ بِالقَتْلَى عَلَى يَدِ القَرَامِطَةِ .
وَقُتِلَ مَعَهُ:أَخُوْهُ المُحَدِّثُ أَبُو نَصْرٍ أَحْمَدُ، وَقَدْ سَمِعا مِنْ جَدِّهِمَا لِلأُمِّ؛أَبِي سَعْدٍ يَحْيَى بنِ مَنْصُوْرٍ الزَّاهِدِ الهَرَوِيِّ.
وَقَدْ خَرَّجَ الحَافِظُ أَبُو الفَضْلِ (صَحِيْحاً) عَلَى رَسْمِ (صَحِيْحِ مُسْلِمٍ)، وَرَأَيْت لَهُ جُزءاً مُفِيْداً، فِيْهِ بِضْعَةٌ وَثَلاَثُوْنَ حَدِيْثاً مِنَ الأَحَادِيْثِ الَّتِي بَيَّنَ عِلَلَهَا فِي(صَحِيْحِ مُسْلِمٍ).
وَأَقدَمُ شَيْخٍ لَقِيَهُ: عُثمَانُ بنُ سَعِيْدٍ الدَّارِمِيُّ الحَافِظُ.
وَلَعَلَّهُ لَمْ يَبْلُغْ خَمْسِيْنَ سَنَةً - رَحِمَهُ اللهُ - وَلِهَذَا لَمْ يَشْتَهِرْ حَدِيْثُه.

وجاء في «تاريخ بغداد»:
مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَبِي الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عمار، أبو الفضل، يعرف بابن أبي سعد الهَرَويّ:
قدم بَغْدَاد حاجا وحدث بها عَنْ مُحَمَّد بْن عَبْد اللَّهِ بْن إِبْرَاهِيمَ الأنصاري الهرويّ.
روى عنه مُحَمَّد بْن المظفر، ومُحَمَّد بْن أَحْمَدَ بْن حَمَّاد بْن سُفْيَان الْكُوفِيّ، وكان ثقة حافظا. وقيل إن اسم أبيه الحسن، والله أعلم.
أَخْبَرَنِي أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ الأَزْهَرِيُّ قَالَ نبأنا محمّد بن المظفر قال نبأنا أبو الفضل محمّد ابن أَبِي الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَمَّارٍ الْهَرَوِيُّ المعروف بابن أبي سعيد- قدم علينا للحج سنة سبع عشرة وثلاثمائة- قال نبأنا محمد بن عبد الله بن إبراهيم الأنصاري قال حدّثني أبي قال: نبأنا غَسَّانُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ عَنْ سُفْيَانَ عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ- يَعْنِي ابْنَ أَبِي فَرْوَةَ- عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ حُنَيْنٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: إِنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صَلَّى مَرَّةً فِي ثَوْبٍ وَاحِدٍ كَانَ صَفِيقًا مُتَّزِرًا بِهِ، وَمَرَّةً كَانَ وَاسِعًا فَصَلَّى مُلْتَحِفًا.
قَرَأْتُ فِي كِتَابِ أَبِي الْقَاسِمِ بْنِ الثَّلاجِ بخطه: قتل أبو الفضل محمد بن الحسين المعروف بابن أبي الحسين مع أخيه في يوم الاثنين قبل التروية بيوم في المسجد الحرام.
قتلهما القرمطي ابن أبي سعيد الجنابي في السنة التي دخل القرمطي مكة سبع عشرة وثلاثمائة.*

**http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1421
*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> [CENTER]
> من ألف كتابا أو أطال صحبته أو حفظه فصار يعرف به


نفع الله بكم .
ومن هذا القبيل أيضا :
عبد الله بن عبد الله الترجماني التونسي ( انسلم تورميدا سابقا )
عرف واشتهر بين الناس بـــــــ : سيدي تحفة .
نسبة لكتابه الشهير الذي زلزل كيان النصارى في زمانه ، وهو كتاب :
" تحفة الأريب في الرد على أهل الصليب "

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ أبا مالك . حفظكم الله وبارك في علمكم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بجهودكم .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين وإياكم وبارك فيكم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مبهمات الأسماء والكنى والألقاب أ .د / صالح بن سعد اللحيدان

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=363767
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الجُندي

*الإمام خليل بن إسحاق الجندي *خليل بن إسحاق الجندي المصري (تـ776هـ)*  .. صاحب المختصر في الفقه المالكي 

*قال ابن فرحون:** كان من جملة أجناد الحلقة المنصورة، ويلبس زي الجند المتقشفين**، وكان عالما ربانيا صدرا في علماء القاهرة، مجمعا على فضله وديانته، ثاقب الذهن، أصيل البحث، مشاركا في فنون من العربية والحديث والفرائض، فاضلا في مذهب مالك، صحيح النقل.

*(( ضياء الدين أبو المودة خليل بن إسحق الجندي الإمام الهمام، أحد شيوخ الإسلام والأئمة الأعلام، الفقيه الحافظ، المجمع على جلالته وفضله، الجامع بين العلم والعمل.
أخذ عن أئمة منهم: أبو عبد الله بن الحاج صاحب المدخل، وأبو عبد الله المنوفي.
وعنه أئمة منهم: بهرام، والأقفهسي، وخلف النحريري، ويوسف البساطمي، والتاج الإسحاقي، وشمس الدين محمد الغماري المالكي المتوفى سنة 82.
له تآليف مفيدة دالة على فضل وسعة اطلاع ونبل، منها: شرح مختصري ابن الحاجب الأصلي والفرعي المسمى بالتوضيح، وضع الله عليه بالقبول، ومختصر في المذهب مشهور أقبل عليه الطلبة من كل الجهات، واعتنوا بشرحه وحفظه ودرسه وله منسك، وشرح المدونة ولم يكمل، وتأليف في مناقب شيخه المتوفى وغير ذلك.
قال ابن فرحون: كان من جملة أجناد الحلقة المنصورة، ويلبس زي الجند المتقشفين، وكان عالما ربانيا صدرا في علماء القاهرة، مجمعا على فضله وديانته، ثاقب الذهن، أصيل البحث، مشاركا في فنون من العربية والحديث والفرائض، فاضلا في مذهب مالك، صحيح النقل.
تخرج من بين يديه جماعة من الفقهاء والفضلاء، وكان والده حنفيا لكنه كان يلازم الشيخ أبا عبد الله بن الحاج صاحب المدخل والشيخ عبد الله المنوفي فشغل ولده مالكيا.
وذكر عن نفسه أنه كان في حال صغره قرأ سيرة البطال ثم شرع في غيرها من الحكايات ولم يطلع عليه أحد من الطلبة فقال له الشيخ عبد الله (يا خليل من أعظم الآفات السهر في الخرافات) قال فعلمت أن الشيخ علم يخللني وانتهيت من ذلك في الحين.
وذكر ابن غازي أنه حكى عن المصنف أنه أقام بمصر عشرين سنة لم ير النيل، وأنه جاء لمنزل بعض شيوخه فوجد الكنيف مفتوحا ولم يجد الشيخ، فقيل له أنه شوشه هذا الكنيف فذهب ليأتي بمن ينقيه.
فقال الشيخ خليل: أنا أولى بتنقيته، وشمّر ونزل.
وجاء الشيخ فوجده على تلك الحال والناس قد حلّقوا عليه تعجّبا من فعله.
فقال: من هذا؟
قالوا: خليل.
فاستعظم ذلك وودعا له عن قريحة صادقة، فنال بركة ذلك، ووضع الله البركة في عمره.
وذكر ابن غازي أنه كان من أهل المكاشفات، وأنه مرّ بطباخ يبيع لحم الميتة فكاشفه وزجره فتاب على يديه.
ومناقبه رحمه الله كثيرة.
ومات رحمه الله في ثالث عشر ربيع الأول سنة سبع وستين وسبعمائة.
*جزاه الله عن المسلمين خيرا ونفعنا بعلومه آمين[1]. ))*
لخضر الزاوي
*[1] ـ من نيل الابتهاج للتنبكتي/ حرف الخاء/ 177. خليل بن إسحاق بن موسى بن شعيب ص168.*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*من لقب ب**شعبة الصغير*

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=98386

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

موضوع قيم جدا ، نفع الله بكم أخانا الحبيب .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> موضوع قيم جدا ، نفع الله بكم أخانا الحبيب .


آمين وإياكم .. جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل
شرفني مروركم الطيب .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مشكدانة

*المحدث الإمام الثقة ، أبو عبد الرحمن ، عبد الله بن عمر بن محمد بن أبان بن صالح بن عمير القرشي الأموي ، مولى عثمان رضي الله عنه . [ ص:156 ] سمع عبد العزيز الدراوردي ، وعلي بن هاشم ، وابن المبارك ، وعبيد الله الأشجعي ، ويحيى بن أبي زائدة ، ومحمد بن فضيل ، وعدة من جلة الكوفيين . حدث عنه : مسلم ، وأبو داود ، وأبو زرعة ، وأبو بكر بن علي المروزي " والبغوي ، والسراج أبو العباس ، ومحمد بن إبراهيم السراج ، ومحمد بن عبدوس بن كامل السراج . 

قال أبو حاتم : صدوق . 
وقال أبو العباس الثقفي : رأى مشكدانة على كتاب رجل : مشكدانة فغضب . وقال : لقبني بها أبو نعيم ، كنت إذا أتيته تلبست وتطيبت ، فإذا رآني ، قال : جاء مشكدانة . وقيل : هو وعاء المسك . ومشك : مسك . وقيل : كان مشكدانة شيعيا . وضبط ابن الصلاح ، مشكدانة بضم أوله وفتح ثالثه . وقال شيخنا المزي في الكاف الضم أيضا ، وذلك جائز . 
قال ابن عساكر : مات في المحرم سنة تسع وثلاثين ومائتين . رحمه الله . 

الكتب» سير أعلام النبلاء    » الطبقة الثانية عشرة    » مشكدانة
http://library.islamweb.net/newlibrary/display_book.php?ID=1994&bk_no  =60&flag=1

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الأعلم الشَّنْتَمَرِيّ 


( 410 ـ 476هـ / 1019 ـ 1083 م )
أبو الحَجَّاج، يوسف بن سليمان بن عيسى الشَّنْتَمَرِيّ الأندلسي، الملقب بـ«الأَعْلَم» لأنه كان مشقوق الشفة العليا شقاً واسعاً، من أعلام النحاة واللغويين في الأندلس. 

https://www.arab-ency.com/ar/%D8%A7%...85%D8%B1%D9%8A

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*سبط ابن حجر 
*(828 - 899 هـ) (1425 - 1492 م أو 1493م) *

*يوسف بن شاهين الكركي القاهري، الحنفي ثم الشافعي الدمشقي، أبو المحاسن، جمال الدين بن الأمير أبي أحمد العلائي قطلوبغا
الشهير بسبط ابن حجر
فأمه " زين خاتون " ابنة الشهاب الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني

http://shamela.ws/browse.php/book-3901/page-5249
http://shamela.ws/browse.php/book-17349/page-469
https://wadod.org/vb/showthread.php?...oto=nextnewest

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*شُعْلة ( 623 – 656 هـ )*
الإمام المجود الذكي أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن حسين الموصلي الحنبلي المقرئ شعلة ، ناظم " الشمعة في السبعة " وشارح " الشاطبية " وأشياء . 

تلا على علي بن عبد العزيز الإربلي ، وله نظم في غاية الاختصار ونهاية الجودة ، وكان صالحا خيرا تقيا متواضعا . 

حدثني تقي الدين أبو بكر المقصاتي : سمعت أبا الحسن علي بن عبد العزيز قال : كان شعلة نائما إلى جنبي فاستيقظ فقال : رأيت الآن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وطلبت منه العلم فأطعمني تمرات ، قال أبو الحسن : فمن ذلك الوقت فتح عليه ، وكان المقصاتي قد جلس إلى شعلة ، وسمع بحوثه ، فقال لي : توفي في صفر سنة ست وخمسين وستمائة عاش ثلاثا وثلاثين سنة . 
http://library.islamweb.net/newlibra...k_no=60&flag=1

المعروف بشعلة ؛ لنباهته وفطنته وذكائه
المصدر
http://majles.alukah.net/t109343/#post633011

:​قال الذهبي رحمه الله  عنه
(  كان شابا فاضلا، ومقرئا محققا ذا ذكاء مفرط، وفهم ثاقب، ومعرفة تامة بالعربية واللغة )
[/RIGHT]( معرفة القراء الكبار ) جـ 1 صـ 361

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الـسُّــدِّيُّ الـكَـبِـيـــرُ تـ 127 هـ*




> *(**8**)* *الـسُّــدِّيُّ الـكَـبِـيـــرُ 
> *
> *هُـــــوَ**: إِسْمَاعِيْلُ بنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي كَرِيْمَةَ أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ الحِجَازِيُّ، ثُمَّ الكُوْفِيُّ. المُفَسِّرُ* *
> 
> سُمِّيَ السُّدِّيُّ**: لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَجْلِس بِالمَدِينَة فِي مَوْضِع يُقَال لَه السُّدّ.* 
> *
> وكَانَ* *مُحَدِّثاً وإِخْبَارِياً صَدُوقاً؛ ورُمِيَ بِالتَّشَيُّعِ.* 
> *
> قَـالُــوا عَـنْــهُ**: 
> ...

----------


## حاتم أحمد الشحري

*
**قرأتُ الموضوعَ كاملاً فوجدته عملاً عظيماً في غايةٍ من الجمال والرَّوعة*
 *
**فجزاك اللهُ خيرَ الجزاء وأنعم عليك بعظيم العطاء شيخنا الحبيب الأريب القريب/ رضـا*
 *
**-**--**--**--**--**--**--**-*
 *

**وأحببتُ أن أشارك بهذه الألقاب**:*
 *
-** غَرْس النِّعْمَة**/** محمد بن هلال بن المحسن بن إبراهيم الصابئ.*
*-** شَيْخ زَادَهْ**/** محمد بن مصطفى القوجوي.*
*-** غرِّيط**/** محمد بن محمد المفضّل.*
*-** جَنُّون**/** محمد بن محمد بن عبد السَّلام.* *
-** تَعَاسِيف**/** قيصر بن أبي القاسم بن عبد الغني الأسفوني.* 
*-** غُلَامَك**/** محمد بن موسى البوسنوي.*
*-** المُعَمَّم**/** محمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الرحمن الأنصاري.*
*-** القُطْب التَّحْتَاني**/** محمود بن محمد الرازي.*
*-** المَخْلوع النَّصْري**/** محمد بن محمد الفقيه.*
*-** الأفْشِين**/** محمد بن موسى بن هاشم بن يزيد.*
*-** مِسْكَوَيْه**/** أحمد بن محمد بن يعقوب.* 
*
**----**-----**----*
 *
*
*-** ابن سَيِّد الناس**/* *محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن أحمد اليعمري.*
*-** ابن الضَّجَّة**/* *محمد بن محمد، أبو المحاسن.*
*-** ابن القِطّ**/* *أحمد بن معاوية بن محمد بن هشام.*  *
-** ابن الفَرَّاش**/* *محمد بن محمد بن موسى.*
*-** ابن ضَبَّة**/* *يزيد بن مقسم الثقفي.*
*-** ابن صَصْرَى**/* *محمد بن محمد.*
*-** ابن ملكشاه**/* *محمد بن محمود بن محمد.*
*-** ابن أَجَا**/* *محمد بن محمود بن خليل.*
*-** ابن صَعْوَة**/* *محمد بن النفيس بن مسعود.* 
*-** ابن أَبي حَمُّو**/* *محمد بن موسى بن يوسف الزياني.*
*-** ابن حَيُّون**/* *محمد بن النعمان بن محمد الإفريقي.*
*
**----**-----**----*
 *
*
*-** السَّرَخْسي**/* *محمد بن محمد، رضيّ الدين.*
*-** الأَخْسِيكَثي**/* *محمد بن محمد بن عمر.*
*-** الطَّبَاطَبَائي**/* *محمد بن محمد تقي بن رضا.*
*-** الكاشْغَرِي**/* *محمد بن محمد بن علي.*
*-** الكاكي**/* *محمد بن محمد بن أحمد الخجندي.*
*-** البَلاطُنُسِي**/* *محمد بن محمد بن عبد الله.* *
-** القراحصاري**/* *محمد بن نجيب الرومي.*
*-** التَّاتَلْتي**/* *محمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم.*
*-** البَنْدَنِيجي**/* *محمد بن هبة الله بن ثابت.*
*-** الأُسْرُوشَني**/* *محمد بن محمود بن حسين.*
*-** الشَّهْرَزُوري**/* *محمد بن محمود الإشراقي.*
*-** السَّنْدَرُوسي**/* *محمد بن محمد بن محمد الحسيني.*
*-** الشَّفْشاوَني**/* *محمد بن محمد بن منصور.*
*-** الطُّرُنْباطي**/* *محمد بن مسعود بن أحمد العثماني.*
*-** الخَرْكُوشي**/* *عبد الملك بن محمد بن إبراهيم النيسابورىّ.* 
*
**----**-----**----*
 *
*
*-** الأَسَد الرَّهِيص**/* *وزر بن جابر بن سدوس النبهاني.* 
*-** الغُراب**/* *علي الصفاقسي.* 
*-** الوَطْوَاط**/* *محمد بن محمد بن عبد الجليل البلخي.*
*-** الحُوت**/* *محمد بن محمد درويش.*
*-** النَّاقِص**/* *يزيد بن الوليد بن عبد الملك بن مروان.* 
*-** دِيك الجِنّ**/* *عبد السلام بن زغبان بن عبد السلام الكلبي.* 
*-** الحِمَار**/* *مروان بن محمد بن مروان بن الحكم.* 
*-** أَبُو الأَسَد**/* *نباتة بن عبد الله الحماني التميمي. *  *
**----**-----**----*
 *
*
*-**-**-* *ومن أهل الجاهلية**:* 
*-** القَرِد**/* *حجر بن الحارث بن عمرو.* 
*-** تأَبَّط شَرًّا**/* *ثابت بن جابر بن سفيان الفهمي.* 
*-** ذُو المَنَار**/* *أبرهة بن الحارث بن شدد الحميري.* 
*-** الحَوْفَزَان**/* *الحارث بن شريك بن عمرو الشيبانيّ.*  *
-** الفَقْعَسِي**/* *جُريبة بن أشيم.* 
*-** أَنْف الناقَة**/* *جعفر بن قريع بن عوف. * 
*-** صائدة النَّعَام**/* *هند بنت عاصم بن مالك البكرية. * 
*
************

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وشكر سعيك حبيبنا
وليتني أكون طالب علم بجِد  فذلك ما أرجو ( شيخ؟ أضحك الله سنكم)،
فدعواتكم لنا ونصائحكم وفوائدكم الجميلة 
أسأل الله لنا ولكم النفع والخير أينما كنا آمين

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مسكويه،* *أو ابن مسكويه
*( 320 - 421هـ )*
**
*أبو علي الخازن أحمد بن محمد بن يعقوب
*



			
				...
			
		

*


> وقال أبو القاسم إمامي في مقدمته لتجارب الأمم :
> 
> مسكويه، لا ابن مسكويه
> 
> واختلفوا لا سيّما في القرون الإسلامية الأخيرة في أنّه: من هو الملقّب بمسكويه؟ هو، أى أحمد، أو أبوه محمّد، أو جدّه يعقوب؟
> 
> والواقع أنّ مسكويه لقبه هو، أى لقب أحمد، وأمّا الاختلاف الموجود بهذا الصدد، فيرجع أولا، إلى عدم الانتباه إلى التسمية التي سمّاه بها معاصروه من أصدقائه وزملائه، وثانيا، لأنّ بعض المتأخرين رأوا مسكويه يسمّى نفسه بشكل لا يمكن معه البتّ، لو لم نستدلّ بما دعاه به معاصروه. فإنّنا نراه قد يسمّى نفسه «الأستاذ أبو على أحمد بن محمد مسكويه» (أنظر التجارب، المخطوطة المصورة 182 بن 6, 480 بن 5 والمطبوعة من نشرتنا، ج 5: 170، ج 6:
> 410، جاويدان خرد [الحكمة الخالدة] : 375) ، كما قد يسمّى «أحمد بن محمد بن يعقوب
> مسكويه» (أيضا جاويدان خرد ص 5، ورسالته إلى أبى حيّان في ماهيّة العدل، ص 12) .
> ...


*

https://wadod.org/vb/showthread.php?...oto=nextnewest
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*شيخ الوضوء!!*




> قال الحافظ ابن حجر في إنباء الغمر بأبناء العمر في التاريخ 2/ 305:
> محمد بن إبراهيم بن يعقوب شمس الدين شيخ الوضوء الشافعي، كان يقرئ بالسبع ويشارك في الفضائل، وقيل له: شيخ الوضوء؛ لأنه كان يطوف على المطاهر فيعلم العامة الوضوء، وكان يعاب بالنظر في كلام ابن عربي...

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الفركاح وابن الفركاح

أبو اسحاق برهان الدين إبراهيم بن عبدالرحمن بن إبراهيم بن سباع ابن الفركاح المصري الشافعي (ت 729 هـ)

الإمام، تاج الدين: عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم، المعروف: بالفركاح، الشافعي. المتوفى: سنة 690، تسعين وستمائة.

أبو إسحاق برهان الدين إبراهيم ، هو ابن الفركاح

والأب الملقب بالفركاح  :
قال السُّبكي في طبقات الشافعية الكبرى (8/ 163):عبد الرَّحْمَن بن إِبْرَاهِيم بن ضِيَاء بن سِبَاع الْفَزارِيّ الشَّيْخ تَاج الدّين الْمَعْرُوف بالفركاح 
فَقِيه أهل الشَّام كَانَ إِمَامًا مدققا نظاراصنف كتاب الإقليد لدر التَّقْلِيد شرحا على التَّنْبِيه لم يتمه وَشرح وَرَقَات إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ فِي أصُول الْفِقْه وَشرح من التَّعْجِيز قِطْعَة وَله على الْوَجِيز مجلدات.
تفقه على شيخ الْإِسْلَام عز الدّين أبي مُحَمَّد بن عبد السَّلَام وروى البُخَارِيّ عَن ابْن الزبيدِيّ وَسمع من ابْن اللتي وَابْن الصّلاح.
حدث عَنهُ جمَاعَة وَخرج لَهُ الْحَافِظ أَبُو مُحَمَّد البرزالي مشيخة.
توفّي فِي جُمَادَى الْآخِرَة سنة تسعين وسِتمِائَة وَهُوَ على تدريس الْمدرسَة البادرائية.

قال إسماعيل باشا البغداديّ في هدية العارفين:  عبد الرحمن بن ابراهيم بن سِبَاع ابْن ضِيَاء الدَّين البدرى تَاج الدَّين الفزارى المصرى ثمَّ الدِّمَشْقِي الشَّافِعِي* الْمَعْرُوف بالفركاح لحنف فِي رجله* ولد سنة 624 وَتوفى سنة 690 تسعين وسِتمِائَة.
من تصانيفه الاقليد لدرء التَّقْلِيد فِي شرح التَّنْبِيه لابي اسحق الشِّيرَازِيّ".ا  هـ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *من المقصود بشيخ الإسلام .
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الشيخ الفقيه محمد الأمير المالكي ت 1232 هـ

*محمد السَّنَباوي الأَمِير (1154 - 1232 هـ = 1742 - 1817 م)

عالم بالعربية، من فقهاء المالكية. ولد في ناحية سنبو (بمصر) وتعلم في الأزهر وتوفي بالقاهرة.
اشتهر ب الأمير لأن جده أحمد كانت له إمرة في الصعيد، وأصله من المغرب.

أكثر كتبه حواش وشروح أشهرها (حاشية على مغني اللبيب لابن هشام - ط) في العربية مجلدان، ومنها (الإكليل شرح مختصر خليل - خ) في فقه المالكية، وحاشية على شرح الزرقاني على العزية - خ) فقه، و (حاشية على شرح ابن تركي على العشماوية - ط) فقه، و (المجموع - ط) فقه، وشرحه، و (ضوء الشموع على شرح المجموع - ط) و (حاشية على شرح الشيخ خالد على الأزهرية - ط) نحو، و (حاشية على شرح الشذور - ط) نحو، و (تفسير المعوّذتين - خ) و (تفسير سورة القدر - خ) و (انشراح الصدر في بيان ليلة القدر - ط) و (حاشية على شرح عبد السلام لجوهرة التوحيد - ط).
وله (ثبت - ط) في أسماء شيوخه ونبذ من تراجمهم وتراجم من أخذوا عنهم

نقلا عن: «الأعلام» للزركلي

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/2714


الأمير الصغير، وهو حفيد الكبير.
والصغير هو: أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الكريم بن محمد الأمير الصغير(ت 1283ه)، أخذ عن جده محمد الأمير الكبير. انظر: شجرة النور: 384 (1538). 
http://www.feqhweb.com/vb/t22079.html*
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*يزيد الرشك* 

الرشك هو يزيد القسام ليس بِهِ بأس.
وَقَال أَبُو زُرْعَة (1) ، وأبو حاتم (2) ، والتِّرْمِذِيّ: ثقة.
وَقَال النَّسَائي: ليس به بأس.
وذكره ابنُ حِبَّان فِي كتاب "الثقات" (3) .
وَقَال أَبُو حاتم أيضا (4) : يزيد الرشك وهو يزيد بْن أَبي يزيد ولا يسمى أَبُو يزيد، وكان غيورا فسمي بالفارسية أرشك، فقيل (5) : الرشك. ويُقال: القسام يقسم الدور، ومسح مكة قبل أيام الموسم فبلغ كذا، ومسح أيام الموسم، فإذا قد زاد كذا وكذا.
وَقَال سَعِيد بْن عامر، عن المثنى بن سَعِيد: بعث الحجاج يزيد الرشك إلى البصرة فوجد طولها فرسخين وعرضها خمسة دوانيق.
وَقَال أَبُو الفرج ابن الجوزي: الرشك بالفارسية الكبير اللحية، وبذلك لقب لكبر لحيته (6) .
قالوا: دخلت عقرب فِي لحيته فمكثت فيها ثلاثة أيام ولم يعلم بها (7) .
وروي عَن جعفر بْن سُلَيْمان الضبعي، قال: كنت أسمع بكاء يزيد الرشك وهو يومئذ ابن مئة سنة.
قال أَبُو بكر بْن منجويه (8) : مات بالبصرة سنة ثلاثين ومئة.
روى له الجماعة.

(1) نفسه، وَقَال فِي موضع آخر: لا بأس به (علل الحديث: 91) .
(2) نفسه.
(3) 7 / 631.
(4) الجرح والتعديل: 9 / الترجمة 1268.
(5) الذي فيه: فعرب فقيل: الرشك" وهو أجود.
(6) *هذا التفسير هو الذي رجحه السيد الزبيدي في " التاج.
*(7) مبالغة سمجة!
(8) رجال صحيح مسلم، الورقة 199، وهو قول ابن حبان بنصه. وفيها أرخه ابن سعد، وخليفة، وهما أولى بالاشارة من ابن منجويه المتأخر. ووثقه ابن سعد، والذهبي، وابن حجر.

*المصدر: 
**تهذيب الكمال في أسماء الرجال - لأبي الحجاج المِزي - رحمه الله -*

تحقيق: د. بشار عواد معروف - حفظه الله -
http://shamela.ws/browse.php/book-3722/page-17397

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*( جُحا )*


احذر أن يكون( جحا )خصمك يوم القيامة 
جحا : ليس أسطورة ، بل هو حقيقة ، واسمه ( *دُجين بن ثابت الفزاري – رحمه الله -* )،
أدرك ورأى أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه وروى عن أسلم مولى عمر بن الخطاب وعبد الله بن المبارك، وآخرون.
قال الشيرازي:
جُحا لقب له، وكان ظريفاً، والذي يقال فيه مكذوب عليه.




قال الحافظ ابن عساكر:
عاش أكثر من مائة سنه.
وهذا كله تجده مسطوراً في كتاب "عيون التواريخ" لابن شاكر الكتبي ( ص 373 وما بعدها).
وفي ميزان الاعتدال للذهبي (المجلد الأول، ص 326) ما نصه:
جُحا هو تابعي، وكانت أمه خادمة لأنس بن مالك، وكان الغالب عليه السماحة، وصفاء السريرة




وقال السيوطي: 
وغالب ما يذكر عنه من الحكايات لا أصل له.
ونقل الذهبي أيضاً في ترجمته له:
قال عباد بن صهيب : حدثنا أبو الغصن جُحا – وما رأيت ً أعقل منه - . وقال عنه أيضاً : لعله كان يمزح أيام الشبيبة ، فلما شاخ ، أقبل على شأنه ، وأخذ عنه المُحدثون .




قال الحافظ ابن الجوزي :
.
و منهم ( جُحا ) و يُكنى أبا الغصن ، و قد روي عنه ما يدل على فطنةٍٍ و ذكاء ، إلا أن الغالب عليه التَّغفيل ، و قد قيل : إن بعض من كان يعاديه وضع له حكايات ..   و الله أعلم .




قال الشيخ محمد الوصابى رحمه الله :


أذكر أن أحد الأفاضل قال لي: 
.
إنه يتوقع أن (جحا ) من أهل الجنة ،
 فقلت له: ولم ؟ 
قال: 
.
لم يبق أحد من الناس إلا وقد اغتابه وأعطاه شيئا من حسناته !!


المصدر:
تويتر ( بدر السيف ) 
@bdr6915

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *( جُحا )*
> 
> 
> احذر أن يكون( جحا )خصمك يوم القيامة 
> جحا : ليس أسطورة ، بل هو حقيقة ، واسمه ( *دُجين بن ثابت الفزاري – رحمه الله -* )،
> أدرك ورأى أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه وروى عن أسلم مولى عمر بن الخطاب وعبد الله بن المبارك، وآخرون.
> قال الشيرازي:
> جُحا لقب له، وكان ظريفاً، والذي يقال فيه مكذوب عليه.
> 
> ...



المعذرة، فلم أنتبه لهذا الموضوع الجميل :

*احذر أن يكون جحا خصمك يوم القيامة...فجحا من التابعين*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> نفطويه





> بارك الله فيك.
> 
> وكان النفط معروفًا إلى درجة أن لقب به بعض الأعلام.
> قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في ترجمة نِفطويه الإمام النحوي الأخباري (ت 323ه):
> وكان محمد بن زيد الواسطي المتكلّم يؤذيه وهجاه فقال:من سرّه أن لايرى فاسقًا*** فيلجتنب من أن يرى نفطويه
> أحرقه الله بنصف اسمه*** وصيّر الباقي صراخًا عليه
> 
> قال الثعالبي: "لقب نفطويه لدمامته وأدمته تشبيهًا له بالنفط. (نقلاً عن الوافي بالوفيات للصفدي)
> ولابن دريد بيت مثله، فالله تعالى أعلم.


نفطويه 

الإمام الحافظ النحوي العلامة الأخباري أبو عبد الله إبراهيم بن محمد بن عرفة بن سليمان ، العتكي الأزدي الواسطي ، المشهور بنفطويه صاحب التصانيف . 

سكن بغداد ، وحدث عن : إسحاق بن وهب العلاف ، وشعيب بن أيوب الصريفيني ، ومحمد بن عبد الملك الدقيقي ، وأحمد بن عبد الجبار العطاردي ،وداود بن علي ، وعدة . وأخذ العربية عن محمد بن الجهم ، وثعلب والمبرد ، وتفقه على داود . 

حدث عنه : المعافى بن زكريا ، وأبو بكر بن شاذان ، وأبو عمر بن حيويه ، وأبو بكر بن المقرئ ، وآخرون . 

ولد سنة أربع وأربعين ومائتين . 

[ ص: 76 ] وكان متضلعا من العلوم ، ينكر الاشتقاق ويحيله ومن محفوظه نقائض جرير والفرزدق ، وشعر ذي الرمة خلط نحو الكوفيين بنحو البصريين ، وصار رأسا في رأي أهل الظاهر . 

وكان ذا سنة ودين وفتوة ومروءة ، وحسن خلق ، وكيس ، وله نظم ونثر . 

صنف " غريب القرآن " و " كتاب المقنع " في النحو و " كتاب البارع " و " تاريخ الخلفاء " في مجلدين وأشياء . 

مات في صفر سنة ثلاث وعشرين وثلاثمائة . 

وكان محمد بن زيد الواسطي المتكلم يؤذيه ، وهجاه ، فقال : 
من سره أن لا يرى فاسقا فليجتنب من أن يرى نفطويه     أحرقه الله بنصف اسمه 
وصير الباقي صراخا عليهوقال أيضا : من أراد أن يتناهى في الجهل فليعرف الكلام على مذهب الناشئ والفقه على مذهب داود ، والنحو على مذهب [ ص: 77 ] سيبويه . ثم يقول : وقد جمع هذه المذاهب نفطويه ، فإليه المنتهى . 

*سير أعلام النبلاء*http://library.islamweb.net/newlibra...k_no=60&flag=1

_________

نفطويه: قال الثعالبي: لقب نفطويه؛ لدمامته وأدمته، تشبيهًا بالنفط، وزيد "ويه" نسبة إلى سيبويه؛ لأنه كان يجري على طريقته، ويدرس كتابه.



رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/web/fayad/0/24276/#ixzz5Px9XyfPF

----------


## حكيم بن منصور

بسم الله 
موضوع شيق بارك الله فيكم
من الأسماء التي وقفت عليها: أبو عبد الله عبد الله بن *أميركا* الدمشقي
لم أجد له ترجمة، إلا أنه مذكور في " الجزء الرابع والعشرين من رواية أمة الله مريم بنت أبي القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن علي القرشي، عن أبي الحسن عبد اللطيف البغدادي، وأبي الحسن الجويني وأبي عبد الله بن *أميركا* الدمشقي، وغيرهم، تخريج الحافظ أبي الحسين يحيى بن علي بن عبد الله القرشي" مطبوع بعضه، حديثه في الجزء من (رقم 9 إلى رقم 11)، ولم أجد ترجمة له، له ذكر في شيوخ تُقِيَّة ابنة أبي الحسن علي بن عبد الله القرشي، وهي أخت الرشيد العطار يحيى بن علي القرشي مخرج الجزء هنا. في كتاب تكملة إكمال الإكمال لابن الصابوني ص51. (في التكملة: بن أبي الفتح) عوض (بن أبي الفرج).
فهو شيخ أمة الله مريم القرشية، وهذه شيخة من شيوخ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية بالإجازة. رحم الله الجميع

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> بسم الله 
> موضوع شيق بارك الله فيكم
> من الأسماء التي وقفت عليها: أبو عبد الله عبد الله بن *أميركا* الدمشقي
> لم أجد له ترجمة، إلا أنه مذكور في " الجزء الرابع والعشرين من رواية أمة الله مريم بنت أبي القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن علي القرشي، عن أبي الحسن عبد اللطيف البغدادي، وأبي الحسن الجويني وأبي عبد الله بن *أميركا* الدمشقي، وغيرهم، تخريج الحافظ أبي الحسين يحيى بن علي بن عبد الله القرشي" مطبوع بعضه، حديثه في الجزء من (رقم 9 إلى رقم 11)، ولم أجد ترجمة له، له ذكر في شيوخ تُقِيَّة ابنة أبي الحسن علي بن عبد الله القرشي، وهي أخت الرشيد العطار يحيى بن علي القرشي مخرج الجزء هنا. في كتاب تكملة إكمال الإكمال لابن الصابوني ص51. (في التكملة: بن أبي الفتح) عوض (بن أبي الفرج).
> فهو شيخ أمة الله مريم القرشية، وهذه شيخة من شيوخ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية بالإجازة. رحم الله الجميع


جزاكم الله خيرا شيخ حكيم على مروركم الكريم 
وبورك فيكم على الإضافات القيمة والمعلومات المفيدة

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> غندر *
> 
> سير أعلام النبلاء     » الطبقة التاسعة     » غندر
> محمد بن جعفر ، الحافظ ، المجود ، الثبت أبو عبد الله الهذلي ، [ ص: 99 ] مولاهم البصري الكرابيسي التاج ، أحد المتقنين . ولد سنة بضع عشرة ومائة .
>  وابن جريج هو الذي سماه غندرا وذلك ; لأنه تعنت ابن جريج في الأخذ ، وشغب عليه أهل الحجاز ، فقال : ما أنت إلا غندر . 
> 
> ----------
> 
> [ غندر ] 
> غندر : غلام غندر : سمين غليظ . ويقال للغلام الناعم : غندر وغندر وغميدر . وغندر : اسم رجل . لسان العرب



*ضوابط التمييز بين من لقبه غندر من المحدثين*


قاسم طه محمد السامرائي

http://k-tb.com/book/hadeeth4713-%D8...AB%D9%8A%D9%86

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**عَبْدان
**
*

الإمام الحافظ، محدث مرو، أبو عبد الرحمن عبد الله بن عثمان بن جبلة بن أبي رواد، ولد
سنة نيف وأربعين ومئة، وسمي ب عبدان لوجود عبد في اسمه وفي كنيته، فلقب بهما على التثنية.

سمع من كبار الأئمة كشعبة، ومالك بن أنس، وعبد الله بن المبارك، وحماد بن زيد، وغيرهم، 

وحدثعنه: البخاري كثيرا، وروى عنه مسلم وأبو داود والترمذي والنسائي بواسطة، وغيرهم .

قال أحمد بن عبدة الآملي: تصدق عبدان في حياته بألف ألف درهم، وكتب كتب ابن المبارك بقلم
واحد.
قال: وقال عبدان: ما سألني أحد حاجة إلا قمت له بنفسي، فإن تم وإلا قمت له بمالي، فإن تم وإلا
استعنت بالإخوان، فإن تم وإلا استعنت بالسلطان.
توفي عبدان في شعبان سنة إحدى وعشرين ومئتين، عن ست وسبعين سنة.

سير أعلام النبلاء (10 / 272).

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *إلكيا الهرّاسي
> 
> **علي بن محمد بن علي الآملي الطبري ثم الجرجاني**، وكنيته* *أبو الحسن**، وكان يعرف* *بإلكيا الهرّاسي**. و**"إلكيا"** بالهمزة المكسورة واللام الساكنة، ثم الكاف المكسورة، وفتح الياء المخففة، معناه في لغة الفرس: الكبير القدر بين الناس. و**"الهراسي"** بالراء المشددة والسين المهملة، معناه: الخائف. وهو من أهل الجرجان.
> 
> *http://majles.alukah.net/t74788/#post487800
> 
> 
> 
> في سير أعلام النبلاء :
> ...


فائــــدة : ....




> ذكريأت
> 
> الأتراك يقولون للعالم *المولى* فلان ...والأكراد يقولون *الملا* فلان ... ورأيت في جاوة لما زرتها عالما اسمه الكياي دحلان، و *الكيا* لقب للعالم وليس اسماً، ومنه عرفت معنى اسم الفقيه الشافعي الكيا الهراسي. 
> 
> الطنطاوي في ذكرياته (1/ 78)

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> الإمام ابن دقيقِ العيد
> 
> اسمه ولقبه
> 
> يسمى ابن دقيق العيد بمحمد بن عبد الله بن وهب، إلا أن اللقب الذي غلب عليه هو ابن دقيق العيد، وهو لقب جده الأعلى الذي كان ذا صيت بعيد، ومكانة مرموقة بين أهل الصعيد، وقد لقب كذلك لأن هذا الجد كان يضع على رأسه يوم العيد طيلساناً أبيضاً شديد البياض، فشبهه العامة من أبناء الصعيد لبياضه الشديد هذا بدقيق العيد .
> *المصدر من موقع فسطاط سابقا
> *استفدته من مسألةٍ كلفني بها أخونا الشيخ أبو الهمام البرقاوي وفقه الله


يقول الشيخ أ.د. محمد بازمول - حفظه الله في ( خبر الكتاب ) :
*خبر الكتاب: (44).*
ابن دقيق العيد قيل ان والده لبس يوم العيد ملابسا بيضاء فلما شاهدها الناس قالوا: هي كدقيق العيد فلقب بدقيق العيد. وابنه علي بن وهب القشيري الشهير بـ (ابن دقيق العيد).

http://mohammadbazmool.blogspot.com/...g-post_94.html

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الشاعر الفرزدق (* *تكملة* *)
*
أبو فراس همام بن غالب بن صعصعة التميمي





> تذكرت ( الفرزدق ) الشاعر المعروف ، والفرزدق هو الرغيف ، وقيل فتات الخبز وقيل قطع العجين ... واحدته فرزدقة ... انظر لسان العرب .......
> وأخيرا وجدت ما أشارك به





> جزاك الله خيراً ... ما شاء الله الخبز الشاعر والرغيف الحافظ ... (ابتسامة) 
> أنظري الفرزدق - سير أعلام النبلاء:
> شاعر عصره ، أبو فراس ، همام بن غالب بن صعصعة بن ناجية التميمي البصري . 
> كان وجهه كالفرزدق وهي الطلمة الكبيرة 
> 
> -----------
> [ فرزدق ] 
> 
> فرزدق : الفرزدق : الرغيف ، وقيل : فتات الخبز ، وقيل : قطع العجين ، واحدته فرزدقة ، وبه سمي الرجل الفرزدق شبه بالعجين الذي يسوى منه الرغيف ، واسمه همام ، وأصله بالفارسية برأزده ; قال الأموي : يقال للعجين الذي يقطع ويعمل بالزيت مشتق ، قال الفراء : واسم كل قطعة منه فرزدقة ، وجمعها فرزدق . ويقال للجردق العظيم الحروف : فرزدق . وقال الأصمعي : الفرزدق الفتوت الذي يفت من الخبز الذي تشربه النساء ، قال : وإذا جمعت قلت فرازق لأن الاسم إذا كان على خمسة أحرف كلها أصول ، حذفت آخر حرف منه في الجمع ، وكذلك في التصغير ، وإنما حذفت الدال من هذا الاسم لأنها من مخرج التاء ، والتاء من حروف الزيادات ، فكانت بالحذف أولى ، والقياس فرازد ، وكذلك التصغير فريزق وفريزد ، وإن شئت عوضت في الجمع والتصغير ، فإن كان في الاسم الذي على خمسة أحرف حرف واحد زائد ، كان بالحذف أولى ، مثال مدحرج وجحنفل قلت دحيرج وجحيفل ، والجمع دحارج وجحافل ، وإن شئت عوضت في الجمع والتصغير . 
> لسان العرب





> سبحان الله.
> لماذا جئتم على ذكر الفرزدق؟!
> قيل:
> بقي الفرزدق زمانًا لا يُولَد له ولد.
> حتَّى عيَّرتْه امرأتُه النوار بذلك فقال:
> وقالَتْ أُراهُ واحدًا لا أَخَا لَهُ * * يُؤمِّلُهُ في الوارثين الأَباعدُ
> لَعَلَّك يوْمًا أَنْ تَرَيْني كأَنَّما * * بَنيَّ حَوَالَىَّ الأُسُودُ الحَوَاردُ
> فإِنَّ تَميمًا قَبْلَ أَن يَلِدَ الحَصَى * * أَقام زَمانًا وهْوَ في الناس واحدُ
> ثمَّ وُلِد له بعد ذلك عدَّة أولاد، وهم: لبَطة وسبَطة وخبَطة وركضة وزمْعة، وكلُّهم من النوار، 
> ...





> أضحك الله سنك شيخنا الحبيب المليجي ... (ابتسامة)
> 
> والفرزدق في الرواية :
> أرسل عن علي ، ويروي عن أبي هريرة ، والحسين ، وابن عمر ، وأبي سعيد ، وطائفة . 
> وعنه : الكميت ، ومروان الأصفر ، وخالد الحذاء ، وأشعث الحمراني ، والصعق بن ثابت ، وابنه لبطة ، وحفيده أعين بن لبطة . 
> سير أعلام النبلاء


.

ومن كتاب ( أدب الكاتب ):

"الفرزدق قِطع العجين، واحدها فَرَزْدَقة ،
وهو لقبٌ له ، لأنه كان جهم الوجه. اهـ.


قال ابن قتيبة: هميم بن غالب، ويكنى أبا فراس.
واختلف كلام ابن قتيبة في تلقيبه بالفرزدق: فقال في أدب الكتاب: الفرزدق: قطع العجين، واحدها فرزدقة، وهو لقب له؛ لأنه كان جهم الوجه.! وقال في كتاب طبقات الشعراء: إنما لقب بالفرزذق لغلظه وقصره، شبه بالفتيتة التي تشربها النساء، وهي الفرزدقة.
والقول الأول أصح؛ لأنه كان أصابه جدري في وجهه، ثم برئ منه، فبقى وجهه جهماً مبغضاً.

المصادر:
الحلل في سرح أبيات الجمل للبطليوسي.
 وفيات الأعيان (5/82).

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

..



> مسعر بن كدام يلقب المصحف؛ لإتقانه.
> ومحمد بن عبدالقادر الحنبلي يلقب الجنة لتنوع علومه وتعددها.

----------

